# Tree Plantation in Pakistan



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035842313749258241

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035870755760877568

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

lets do it man .


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035883417752231939

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035882762165805056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035892630134161411

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*'Plant for Pakistan' campaign to commence tomorrow*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
A major one-day plantation campaign titled 'Plant for Pakistan' will commence from Sunday. Prime Minister Imran Khan is expected to inaugurate the campaign by planting a sapling in the federal capital.

1.5 million trees will be planted under the campaign as part of Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaaf (PTI) government's ten billion tree Tsunami 2018 drive.

During the campaign, people will be given free of cost saplings at 190 distribution points across the country.

The purpose of the campaign is to encourage people, communities, organisations, business and industry, civil society and government to collectively plant trees.

The day will also create awareness about the benefits of forests and increasing forest cover in big cities of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036147822633074688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035835686409125888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036160935935832064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036160825139126273

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036160670679683072


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036158283403407360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035894824250089472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036161934998032384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036159042769625088


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036160345348423680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036158050783117312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036155279245754368


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036143051406749698


----------



## Captain77W

Let’s say if every person in Pakistan plants 10 trees in the next 5 years there will be 20 Billion new trees in Pakistan


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036178029515599872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036178210982162432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036180141074993152

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036180418284929024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036167562281803776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036185137019539457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036185090961944576

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Another example of how PTI operates... IMO, any work without planning is waste of resources.

If we have to do work without planning than no need for education.

I would like to know the total man hours spent on this drive and serial numbers allocated to every plant.... after all transparency is what Imran Khan promised!


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036188090430251008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036188453652910080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036074363467038721

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036188200048492544


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036195806309752832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036203471022813185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036203496008286208

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Thar can be converted into date fruit tree forests. These trees requires minimal water.


----------



## Path-Finder

MaShaAllah


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036221644535029761

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Khan launches countrywide tree plantation drive from Haripur*

 






Prime Minister Imran Khan planting a sapling at the launch of '10 Billion Tree Tsunami' at District Haripur. — PTI via Twitter

Prime Minister Imran Khan arrived in Haripur on Sunday to launch a countrywide tree plantation drive.

"Today we launch our tree plantation drive #Plant4Pakistan across the entire country," he said in a message on Twitter. "I want everyone to join this #GreenPakistan drive so we can counter the twin threats of climate change and pollution confronting our future generations."




Imran Khan

✔@ImranKhanPTI
https://twitter.com/ImranKhanPTI/status/1036197556001427456

Today we launch our tree plantation drive #Plant4Pakistan across the entire country. I want everyone to join this #GreenPakistan drive so we can counter the twin threats of climate change and pollution confronting our future generations.

 Sep 2, 2018

According to the pictures shared by Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) on its Twitter page, people from Peshawar, Kohat, Charsadda, Lower Kohistan, Toba Tek Singh, Shikarpur, Malakand and other locations took part in the campaign on Sunday.

"There are 200 points at which the campaign is being started," said PM Khan while talking to the media, adding that it would be spread throughout the country. "This campaign will go on for five years and we will make all of Pakistan green."

"This is not the job of the government or one person; this is the whole nation's problem. If we don't start planting trees now, the whole country can become a desert," he said, emphasising the need to tackle pollution and smog through this plantation.

Some 1.5 million trees are to be planted as part of PTI-led government's 10 billion tree tsunami 2018 drive.

According to a statement earlier issued by the government, the purpose of the campaign is to encourage people, communities, organisations, business and industry, civil society and government to collectively plant trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

jail main nawaz or marium se bhi dakhta lagwao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

BATMAN said:


> Another example of how PTI operates... IMO, any work without planning is waste of resources.
> 
> If we have to do work without planning than no need for education.
> 
> I would like to know the total man hours spent on this drive and serial numbers allocated to every plant.... after all transparency is what Imran Khan promised!



bloody hell is there anything to keep you happy?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036257214149718022

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036256183672160257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036255041894539269

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036195806309752832
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036203471022813185
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036203496008286208


Absolutely fantastic stuff. Cleanliness is next to godliness. I love this stress on the basics of life. Health, justice, sanitation, cleanliness, justice are basic ingredients of civilized life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali Tariq

Path-Finder said:


> bloody hell is there anything to keep you happy?


Make Pervaiz Musharraf the President of Pakistan, Ashfaq Kayani the PM of Pakistan and he's happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036548200252039169

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036549027943329792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036548115896168449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036546987422900224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036546781704794113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036545536785108992


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

we need to plant 5.5 million trees every day for the next 5 years to reach 10 billion mark

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036902221638709248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036695120861691904

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036669466858401792

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Very impressive,
does anyone have any data about how many trees are cut annually in Pakistan to produce wood based items ?


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037016659079454720

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 313ghazi

This will be the best thing PTI does for Pakistan. InshaAllah the effects will benefit everyone.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037272712539004930

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037333822281535488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037397398526603264

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sucha Kuggu

Which is easier owning a tree for a while in such drives and abandoning it or *nourishing it for life. *We should have strategy of setting up a department in our tourists area where a compulsory activity and a denotation (50:Rs) for every tourists to plan a tree. As those area are more likely to sustain unattended plants to survive in comparatively heavier rain fall and weather conditions. An gift one plant to take back home an plan their.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037995830337331200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037995294347145216


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038761519314624512


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041959795488636928

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*WWF-Pakistan and Careem initiate large scale mangrove plantation drive*








KARACHI: As part of the Rung Do Pakistan campaign, WWF-Pakistan and Careem launched a mangrove plantation drive at Sandspit on Friday. Under this initiative, 180,000 saplings will be planted in the coastal belt of Pakistan.

This initiative will not only help restore the lost mangrove forest cover but will also build resilience of the local communities to tackle climate change and other natural disasters particularly soil erosion and coastal flooding in the area. This campaign aims to mitigate the adverse impacts of climate change, regulate water cycles and increase green cover across the country. During the event, a total of 300 saplings were planted at the Sandspit.

The Rung Do Pakistan campaign is a joint initiative of WWF-Pakistan, Careem and other partners with the aim to plant a total of 1.4 million trees across the country by August 2019 through active participation of different stakeholders, local communities and passionate individuals. Careem has contributed in the campaign by raising funds through the Rung Do Pakistan car type in its app. Passionate citizens contributed very generously for the cause.

Speaking on the occasion, Dr. Babar Khan, Regional Head Sindh and Balochistan WWF-Pakistan said that Pakistan is recognized as having the 7th largest mangrove forest in the world. They are one of the primary features of coastal ecosystems and are widely spread across the coast of Pakistan. The majority of mangrove forests are found in the Indus Delta, a region categorized as one of the most productive Global 200 Eco-regions of the world.

He also shared that mangroves are the first line of defence against cyclones, strong surges, tsunami and other natural calamities impacting the coastal areas of Pakistan. They are critically important because of their role in climate change mitigation and adaptation, community livelihoods, and food security. ‘We consider mangroves jewels of the coastline as they enhance its aesthetic value and appeal to a diverse species of birds and fishes,’ he added.






‘The annual deforestation rate of Pakistan is 1.63%. We owe it to our country to give back what we’ve taken. Careem aspires to help the community achieve self-sustenance and growth and plantation takes us one step closer to our goal. Careem cares about the environment and looks to partner with organizations across the country to help spread awareness and make whatever difference it can for its community' said Junaid Iqbal, Managing Director, Careem Pakistan.

The mangrove ecosystem provides shelter and is a nursing ground for different fish species as well as other fauna of the area. Presently, mangroves face multiple threats such as environmental degradation, ruthless cutting and dumping of sewage waste water. The reduced freshwater flow in the Indus Delta and other mangrove forest areas is leading to a decline in productivity and nourishment of their habitat leading to death of the plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

A Ceremony Held in COD Military Wing, Rwp under 97 Ord Unit to plant Pine Trees as a tribute to Martyrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056127364558655489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056127399971225600

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Grass Plantation underway at Multan - Sukkur Motorway. Trees will also be planted on both side of the Motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52

*PM launches 10bln tree plantation drive*






February 09, 2019


Prime Minister Imran Khan on Saturday launched the "10 billion tree plantation drive" in Balloki, Nankana Sahib.

He formally inaugurated the campaign by planting a sapling there.

On the occasion, the Prime Minister was briefed about the tree plantation campaign.

Speaking on the occasion, the Prime Minister directed that the forest land given on lease in Punjab should be retrieved. He said forest cover in Pakistan is already very low as compared to the region.

He pointed out that there used to be big forests in Chicawatni, Mianwali and Changa Manga. He said the forests should be fully protected.


----------



## ghazi52

Government is launching Plant4Pakistan programme & reclaiming mafia encroached land, converting it into forests and wildlife parks for our future generations to fight climate change and pollution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Spring tree plantation campaign launched in Sindh*






KARACHI: Chief Minister (CM) Murad Ali Shah directed the forest department to launch an anti-encroachment drive against land grabbers of forest land and plant trees on its vacant land.

This he said on Friday while talking to Forest Secretary Asif Hyder Shah, Chief Conservator Aijaz Nizamani and other officials of the department who attended the inaugural ceremony of the ‘Spring Tree Plantation Campaign, 2018’. The CM planted a palm tree at CM House.

The campaign has simultaneously been started in all 29 districts of the province with a target to plant over half a million saplings on the inaugural day. It aims to plant mainly native tree species saplings in public and community places, such as educational institutions, bus stops and along roadsides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-5 recent put the grass.......


----------



## ghazi52

Spring has come back to Gwadar. We hope in this spring tree plantations could start on large scale in Gwadar. One tree shall be for each who is working there in development.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to lodge UN complaint against India for 'eco-terrorism' in Jabba*

March 1, 2019







Two Reuters reporters who visited the site of Indian jets' bombings, say up to 15 pine trees were brought down. PHOTO: REUTERS

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan plans to lodge a complaint against India at the United Nations, accusing it of “eco-terrorism” over air strikes that damaged pine trees, a government minister said on Friday.

New Delhi and Islamabad are amidst their biggest stand-off in many years, with the United States and other global powers mediating to de-escalate tensions between arch-foes.

Indian warplanes on Tuesday bombed Jabba, a hilly forest area near the northern town of Balakot, about 40km from occupied Kashmir.

Climate Change Minister Malik Amin Aslam said Indian jets bombed a “forest reserve” and the government was undertaking an environmental impact assessment, which will be the basis a complaint at the United Nations and other forums.

“What happened over there is environmental terrorism,” Aslam said, adding that dozens of pine trees had been felled. “There has been serious environmental damage.”

Two _Reuters_ reporters who visited the site of the bombings, where four large craters could be seen, said up to 15 pine trees had been brought down by the blasts. Villagers also dismissed Indian claims that hundreds of militants were killed.

The United Nations states that “destruction of the environment, not justified by military necessity and carried out wantonly, is clearly contrary to existing international law”, according to the UN General Assembly resolution 47/37.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Nestlé kicks-off tree plantation campaign*

LAHORE: Nestlé Pakistan has committed to planting 50,000 trees across its operational areas in Pakistan as part of the Prime Minister’s Clean Green Pakistan initiative. Nestlé Pakistan’s commitment is also part of the ten billion tress tsunami campaign launched by the Prime Minister last year. To mark this commitment, a tree plantation and clean up activity was held in Jallo Park, Lahore, led by Malik Amin Aslam, Advisor on Climate Change.

A MoU was signed between Nestlé Pakistan and Ministry of Climate Change last week whereby, Nestlé Pakistan will be focusing on key pillars of sanitation and hygiene, kicking-off tree plantation drive and providing access to clean drinking water for communities.

Speaking at the occasion, Freda Duplan, CEO, Nestlé Pakistan, said, “Nestlé Pakistan, as part of its global and local commitments, is striving towards zero environmental impact of our operations. We appreciate Advisor’s and Prime Minister’s efforts towards a Clean Green Pakistan. Today we are starting our journey for 2019 with the first Cleaning and Tree Plantation Activity under our Employee Volunteer Program. This initiative shall be followed by more cleaning and tree plantation drives across our operational areas where we plan to plant 50,000 trees across our sites in partnership with ‘Clean and Green Pakistan’. This initiative is completely aligned with Sustainable Development Goals (SDGs) including Clean Water and Sanitation, and Life on Land.”


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Asad Umar launches spring tree plantation campaign in Islamabad today*







March 14, 2019

Finance Minister Asad Umar launched spring tree plantation campaign in Islamabad on Thursday.

The Finance Minister said Pakistan is ranked amongst the countries vulnerable to climate change. He said tree plantation is important to protect the environment from degradation.

Asad Umar said one million saplings will be planted in the federal capital during the spring tree plantation campaign.


----------



## Syed1.

There are vast tracks of unused barren land just outside Karachi.... It might be a good spot for large scale plantation


----------



## ghazi52

Int'l Day of Forest being observed today
 
March 21, 2019







International Day of Forest is being observed on Thursday, to raise awareness regarding importance of forests for the benefit of current and future generations.

The day encourages efforts to organize local, national and international activities involving forests and trees, such as tree planting campaigns.

The International Day of Forests was established on the 21st of March, by resolution of the United Nations General Assembly in 2012.


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA planting trees along motorways, highways: Chairman*

Chairman National Highway Authority Jawad Rafique Malik said that the NHA was striving to advance Clean and Green Pakistan drive through planting saplings along motorways and national highway network in the country.

This noble cause is being implemented with cooperation of student’s, civil society, trader’s community and stakeholders. Students have expressed deep sense of love for their culture and national heroes through their paintings, he said.

He was addressing at Street Art Competition held along wall of Fatima Jinnah Women University Rawalpindi. Plantation activity was also carried out. More than 200 students of various colleges and universities of Rawalpindi and Islamabad including National College of Arts participated.


----------



## ghazi52

1000 of different native plants were distributed and planted at various locations by the community.

These plants were distributed by SECMC ... Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company.


----------



## ghazi52

*Message from Chief of the Naval Staff on Mangroves Plantation Campaign-2019*






*Mangroves Plantation Campaign* is an opportunity to strengthen our unique relationship with nature. Mangrove forests offer a promising habitat and breeding ground for a large variety of marine life; including fish, crab, shrimp, mollusk species, plants and other organisms.

As a national responsibility and in line with the Government’s initiative of ‘Clean and Green Pakistan’, Pakistan Navy has been undertaking mangroves plantation campaigns since the last three years. Pakistan Navy has till to date, planted over four million mangroves along the coastal belt of Sindh and Balochistan.

Global efforts to promote a Greener World are weighed down by deforestation, which is causing serious imbalance in the natural environment.

Similarly, Pakistan’s forests and mangroves have also witnessed decline at a disquieting rate during the last two decades. Depleting mangroves, not only affect coastal biodiversity but also the livelihood of our coastal communities. It is therefore, imperative to forestall deforestation through well-conceived policies and integrated institutional measures to encourage their sustainable development.

Mangroves are known to be effective in fending-off adverse effects of coastal hazards spurred by the climate change. Realizing its significance, Pakistan Navy being a major stakeholder for the protection of its sea shores has embarked on a major initiative to revive mangrove forests all along the coast.

I expect this Mangroves Plantation Campaign as well to raise awareness on the importance of mangroves protection and improve the overall health of Mangroves forests in the country.

On this occasion, let me reiterate Pakistan Navy’s commitment to play its role in preserving mangrove forests and the environment which is a blessing of Allah SWT.

I also take this opportunity to urge government departments, industrial community and individuals to join hands in this undertaking for the benefit of marine ecology and our coastal communities.

Let us strive together to make this *Mangroves Plantation Campaign* a success and preserve the nature for our future generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.Bison

Man, Planting trees is such a good initiative. I hope Pakistan is Hara, Sabaz forever inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*“Pakistan Navy Mangroves Plantation Campaign 2019”.*

Pakistan Navy, in line with the Government of Pakistan’s vision of “Clean and Green Pakistan” launched “Pakistan Navy Mangroves Plantation Campaign 2019”. Being fourth in the series, the campaign entails an effort to plant about Two Million Mangroves in the Coastal Areas of Sindh and Balochistan. Commander Coast, Vice Admiral Fayyaz Gillani graced the occasion as Chief Guest and inaugurated the plantation campaign by planting saplings of mangroves at Port Bin Qasim area.

During his address, Vice Admiral Fayyaz Gillani highlighted that Mangroves Plantation Campaign offers a tremendous opportunity to strengthen our unique relationship with nature. Mangroves have been instrumental in fending-off adverse effects of coastal hazards spurred by the climatic changes. As a national responsibility for contribution towards a healthy environment and being a major stakeholder for the protection of maritime domain, Pakistan Navy has embarked upon a major initiative to preserve and revive mangroves forests all along the coastal belt. Pakistan Navy has planted over Four Million Mangroves in the coastal belt of Sindh and Balochistan during the last three years.

He further highlighted that deforestation of mangroves has not only distorted the biodiversity of our coastal areas but has also adversely affected the livelihoods of coastal communities. It is, therefore, imperative to forestall deforestation through integrated institutionalized measures to ensure sustainable development. He underscored that this plantation campaign is being launched with the expectation that it would not only increase the mangroves forest cover but will also play a key role in creating awareness among the masses on the importance of mangroves preservation and revival. In the end, Vice Admiral Fayyaz Gillani, urged the federal and provincial departments, industrial community and individuals to join hands with Pakistan Navy in this noble causeof protecting marine ecology. He emphasized that the whole nation should stand together in its resolve to make this Mangroves Plantation Campaign a success and preserve this precious gift of nature for sustainable development of our today and especially for our future generations.

The ceremony was attended by Mr Mahmood Akhtar Cheema Country Representative of International Union for Conservation of Nature and a large number of senior military and civil officials including World Wildlife Fund (WWF), Fishery Folk society and officials from Forest Departments.

Pakistan Navy in tandem with the Government’s initiative of ‘Clean and Green Pakistan’ has been vigorously pursuing its resolve to make country’s landscape teeming with green cover. Current mangroves plantation campaign is one of the many initiatives taken by Pakistan Navy to preserve and revive country’s flora.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Two billion trees to be planted in GB under clean and green Pakistan campaign:*

April 22, 2019







Two billion trees would be planted in Gilgit Baltistan under clean and green Pakistan campaign.

This was stated by Advisor to Prime Minister on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam while addressing a ceremony at Altit Hunza.

Amin Aslam said Hunza district has been declared plastic free zone.

The Advisor said new public parks would be constructed in Gilgit Baltistan with cooperation of Chinese government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Tree Plantation around city main roads is must to improve Natural Pollution reduction
Views from Singapore







Palm Trees are ideal for Karachi & Gawadar






Natural shade during Summer






While grass is great for parks it is really the trees that make the park feel like a park







Majority of Western Sindh is Waterless forget about Karachi
need a desalination plant and distribution channel for water

However it is possible to change the outlook inside the cities , streets , homes and neighborhood with some urban planning which is not that hard

Trees could help cool down city from 45 degree summer heat to 35 degree or 30 degree summer weather

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan: 250mln saplings to be planted under ‘Clean Green Pakistan’ project

May 06, 2019








Balochistan government has approved a huge project of planting 250 million saplings in the next five years under ‘Clean Green Pakistan’ project.

Talking to APP, an official source said the decision has been taken in the wake of rejuvenating green reserves and diminishing wildlife species in the province.

He said sixteen billion rupees have been allocated for the plantation programme with cooperation of federal government.

The source said Balochistan government has also initiated a five year programme for revival of wildlife in the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Keep it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

River training / River bed plantation in Upper Chitral at Kargin..
Chitral Forest Division ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ZAC1

600 plants was planted in our college when this compain started...in 2 three years people will see more trees then ever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Nice work.


----------



## ghazi52

World Environment Day observed today with a theme "Beat Air Pollution

June 05, 2019







The World Environment Day was observed today with a theme "Beat Air Pollution."

In his message on the day UN Secretary General Antonio Guterres said it is time to act decisively. My message to governments is clear: tax pollution; end fossil fuel subsidies; and stop building new coal plants. We need a green economy not a grey economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

Great initiative. I was sceptical about it when it started but I think it is having a positive impact on our situation. I think our tree planting contributed to the 50 inches of snow we had in our northern areas this winter. Twice the normal amount. This why we are withstanding the late monsoon better than India is.


----------



## ghazi52

Gorakh imli or ADANSONIA DIGITATA is a tree native to Sudan .
The tree has been successfully planted in Sindh including Karachi.
This less know tree produces a very highly nutritious fruit rich on proteins and fatty acids.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy observed World Environment Day with full enthusiasm.


----------



## ghazi52

Planting Tree is Continuous Charity.
درخت لگانا صدقہ جاریہ ہے

*Please join us for future projects.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Type59

ghazi52 said:


> Planting Tree is Continuous Charity.
> درخت لگانا صدقہ جاریہ ہے
> 
> *Please join us for future projects.*



You need to try Ecosia web browser. Available on android and ios. I personally use for majority of searchs only use Google for a select number of websites. The profits it makes are used to plant trees, in various countries. 

https://info.ecosia.org/what

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ecosia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


>


I'm gonna address the elephant in the room here....those signs are made of cardboard...which is made from trees

#makePakistanGreenAgain


----------



## ghazi52

A REQUEST FROM BALUCHISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Preserve Nature
Preserve Trees

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Germany to provide € 13.5 million for Billion Tree Tsunami project in KP

July 08, 2019







Germany will provide 13.5 million Euros for Billion Tree Tsunami project in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The pledge was made during a meeting between a delegation of German bank KfW and Advisor to Prime Minister on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam in Islamabad today.

Speaking on the occasion, Adviser to the Prime Minister Malik Amin Aslam said that the project is not only important for Pakistan but also for rest of the world and the country is aware of its international obligations regarding climate change.

He further apprised that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government's project has also been selected by the United Nation among successful projects around the world and will be presented as a model in upcoming Secretary General's Summit on Climate Change in New York in September this year.

He said Pakistan is also going to set up a fund for ecosystem restoration by a seed money of 50 million dollars to open up opportunities for the partners to invest in this fund.

He told the delegation that in current year 16 billion rupees would be spent on said project, the half of which would be provided by the Federal Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chapper (Sawari) afforestation site of over 62 hectares in Upper Dir

Billion Tree Tsunami Sawari, Dir ,KP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Thahkot Plantation Hazara Billion Trees Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=413761722482814

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Akira Miyawaki style forest by SECMC Thar. The Million Tree project seems to be taking shape with Neem, Kandi, Kekar etc. 80% of the 85,000 plants survived, many already 6 ft tall in just a year!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

Thanks to the ex-German Ambassador to Pakistan, It must be his doing.





ghazi52 said:


> Germany to provide € 13.5 million for Billion Tree Tsunami project in KP
> 
> July 08, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany will provide 13.5 million Euros for Billion Tree Tsunami project in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The pledge was made during a meeting between a delegation of German bank KfW and Advisor to Prime Minister on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam in Islamabad today.
> 
> Speaking on the occasion, Adviser to the Prime Minister Malik Amin Aslam said that the project is not only important for Pakistan but also for rest of the world and the country is aware of its international obligations regarding climate change.
> 
> He further apprised that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government's project has also been selected by the United Nation among successful projects around the world and will be presented as a model in upcoming Secretary General's Summit on Climate Change in New York in September this year.
> 
> He said Pakistan is also going to set up a fund for ecosystem restoration by a seed money of 50 million dollars to open up opportunities for the partners to invest in this fund.
> 
> He told the delegation that in current year 16 billion rupees would be spent on said project, the half of which would be provided by the Federal Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thorough Pro said:


> Thanks to the ex-German Ambassador to Pakistan, It must be his doing.



Yes.


----------



## ghazi52

House Map without tree will not be approve

Commissioner Asif Bilal said in the meeting on building that it is necessary to plant trees in the house of 5 to 10 Marla, now the map will not be approved without green area.

According to details, there was a meeting in the city under the president LDA of Lahore Asif Bilal Lodhi, in which he banned the map of the house without tree.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> House Map without tree will not be approve
> 
> Commissioner Asif Bilal said in the meeting on building that it is necessary to plant trees in the house of 5 to 10 Marla, now the map will not be approved without green area.
> 
> According to details, there was a meeting in the city under the president LDA of Lahore Asif Bilal Lodhi, in which he banned the map of the house without tree.


I give my seal of approval!.


----------



## ghazi52

*National Highway Authority*

MoU SIGNED FOR PLANTING 20,000 SAPLINGS ON N-5

In connection with “Apni Shahrah Project” National Highway Authority signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Ms. Asma Qadeer MNA at NHA headquarters here today. Under Clean and Green Pakistan programme, NHA is gradually moving forward to plant saplings along national highway and motorways network.


----------



## Syed1.

Lovely seeing women in the driving seat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


>


So steady progress going on..... But these targets are too low if 10 billion trees have to be planted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In the realization of our dreams, here’s another one close to our hearts, the dream of a Green Thar. This monsoon season we have been taking advantage of the rain spell in Thar by pouring our efforts into greener prospects. Our HSE team has initiated a massive tree plantation drive, taking forward our dream of a Green Thar.

Along with planting tree saplings at our nursery - which happens to be the largest private sector nursery in Sindh - we have introduced unique 'Seed-Balls" to the plantation drive. Seed balls, also known as "earth balls" or Nendo Dango, consist of a variety of different seeds rolled within a ball of clay. These seed-balls have been customized with seeds by our HSE team to suit the environment of the Thar Desert.

We hope and pray that the rain spell in Thar continues so that we can take maximum benefit and continue on our mission towards a greener Thar.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday inaugurated the monsoon plantation campaign in Islamabad.*


Prime Minister Imran Khan during the campaign launch said, the PTI government will achieve the target of planting ten billion trees across the country during its term by involving all the provinces in the national cause.

He was addressing a ceremony after inaugurating monsoon tree plantation campaign by planting a sapling in Islamabad on Monday.

The Prime Minister expressed resolve to fight the climate change effects by planting trees across the country to protect environment for the future generations.

He said the youth has a major role to play in making the tree plantation drive a success.






Imran Khan said every Pakistani should plant two saplings on 18th of this month, taking part in the national drive. He said the Forest Department, districts administrations, and other relevant departments will actively participate in tree plantation drive , which will continue for the next four years.

The Prime Minister regretted that the climate of the country has turned warm due to massive cutting of trees, which can be reversed by planting trees particularly in the urban centers.

He said national parks will be developed across the country. He said Pakistan will become an example for the world in making the land green.

Imran Khan said PTI made Billion Tree Tsunami project in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa a success, which was also recognized by world environment organizations; and now the nationwide drive will also be pursued effectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*FM Qureshi inaugurates Clean and Green drive in Foreign Office*
.




https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
August 18, 2019



Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi planted a sapling at main lawn of Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Islamabad on Sunday as part of ‘Clean and Green’ drive of the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt decides to allocate Rs125 bn for 'Ten Billion Tree' program*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
September 30, 2019

The federal government has allocated more than Rs125 billion for the “Ten Billion Tree Tsunami Programme”.

In the first phase that will last for four years, 3.29 billion saplings will be planted.

According to the plan set by the government, Rs 109.38 billion will be spent on forest development. The provinces will fund the massive project with more than Rs38 billion.

Importantly, to preserve the forest life, Rs15.59 billion will be granted, and separately, Rs210 million will be fixed for the payment of the ‘Green Pakistan Programme.’

Under the Ten Billion Tree Tsunami Programme , Rs26 billion and Rs27 billion will be used in Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa provinces, respectively. Another Rs16 billion will be spent on the project in Balochistan. In Sindh, Rs5 billion will be used for tackling the affects of climate change.

A massive share of Rs33 billion will be granted to the programme in Azad Kashmir and Gilgit Baltistan.

Earlier, talking to APP, an official of Ministry of Climate Change (MoCC) had said that the funds allocated for tsunami project were expected to be released by the end of this month (September). He had informed that the project ‘Concept-One’ had been approved by the executive committee of the National Economy Council.

Responding to a question, he had stated that no foreign or invasive plants would be used during the massive forestation drive as every province had given a detailed list of indigenous plants keeping in view the environmental and topographic conditions of their respective regions.

He had maintained that the federal government would assist provinces to fulfill the ambitious target of planting 10 billion trees across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Tree plantation drive begins in Islamabad

October 02, 2019







Ministry of Climate Change in partnership with Metropolitan Corporation of Islamabad and Nestlé Pakistan kicked-off the second wave of tree plantation drive from Islamabad on Wednesday.

A ceremony in this connection was held at Ankara Park, Islamabad, which was attended by Advisor to Prime Minister on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam, Mayor Islamabad Sheikh Ansar Aziz, Swiss Ambassador Thomas Kolly, Chief Executive Officer of Nestle Pakistan Samer Chedid and others.

Addressing the event The Advisor acknowledged and thanked MCI and Nestlé Pakistan for their commitment towards Clean Green Pakistan.

He said climate change is real, and it is affecting us in ways we can't imagine and we all entities should come forward and help us to make a difference to meet the challenges.

Swiss Ambassador Thomas Kolly applauds Pakistan on 10 Billion Tree Tsunami Project and said that people must take the issue of Climate Change very seriously.


----------



## ghazi52

Gagra tubling, Gagra bare rooted, Ali khan maira fruit archad, and Bare Rooted Nursereis, raised under 10 Billion Trees Tsunami in *Buner Watershed division, KP*
*



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Work in full swing at "Miyawaki" style Urban Forest being created in Lahore's Liberty Market (car parking area). The multilayered, dense forest consisting of more than 6000 Trees of 45 Native varieties over an area of 21000 Sq. Ft. will soon become a biodiversity hot spot providing healthy recreation for the city dwellers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Exotic species outnumber native trees along city’s streets*
Faiza Ilyas

December 29, 2019







Amaltas, popular for its medicinal properties, presents a spectacular view, and (right) a shady section of the Karachi Zoo.—Fahim Siddiqi / White Star
KARACHI: The exotic Conocarpus heavily dominates streets of Karachi, which exhibits extremely low flora diversity with exotic species outnumbering native ones. Several major streets do not have any trees at all while countless trees have been uprooted for redevelopment of urban infrastructure over the years, says a Karachi University (KU) study recently published in an international journal.

Titled Town socio-economic status and road width determine street tree density, the study is published in the Urban Forestry and Urban Greening.

Led by their research supervisor, Dr Zafar Iqbal Shams, six students of the Institute of Environmental Studies collected the data during 2016-17. They were: Mubah Shahid, Zara Nadeem, Shafaq Naz, Dania Raheel, Darakshan Aftab, Tayyab Raza Fraz and Muhammad Sohaib Roomi.

An important initiative in recent years, the research based on the data collected from 18 (defunct) towns of Karachi provides detailed information about the species planted along streets, its relation with the socio-economic status of residents, as well as gaps in the government approach towards city’s plantation.

According to the study, there is a lack of appreciation and dearth of knowledge regarding street trees in Karachi despite growing importance and understanding about urban forestry.

Of the total 62 species found here, 54 have less than one per cent presence

“Karachi exhibits low species diversity mainly due to repeated planting of one or few species on its streets over the years. Overreliance on a few species could be a potential threat of their complete elimination from the streets due to diseases, pests or environmental changes.”

Overall, the study recorded 62 species (30 native and 32 exotic) along city’s streets. Of them, the proportion of 54 species, many of which were native, was less than one per cent.

The street tree community, according to the study, had 62 per cent plants of Conocarpus, demonstrating its dominance on the streets.

Top five species recorded were; Conocarpus, lignum, neem, white fig and eucalyptus.

The study also found that the towns of high-income residents demonstrated high tree density compared to those of low-income residents.

The study attributed this pattern to high land value, better infrastructure of roads and sidewalks in high-income areas and lack of interest by relevant civic agency in plantation in low-income areas.

Some towns of low-income residents, Orangi, Baldia and Korangi, however, were found to have greater species richness.

“The civic agency generally removes all the trees, while planting one or two species of its choice. For that reason, Orangi Town had the highest species diversity and one of the lowest tree densities.

“Lyari, a town of lowest-income residents, had the lowest tree density and one of the lowest species diversities, which shows lack of appreciation of street trees by both the agency and local residents.

“Moreover, the town lacks wide verges and spacious median on its streets, which could be one of the reasons of low tree planting.”






Amaltas, popular for its medicinal properties, presents a spectacular view, and (right) a shady section of the Karachi Zoo.—Fahim Siddiqi / White Star


Some affluent towns demonstrated very low species diversity, mainly due to monoculture planting on their streets. For instance, Gulshan-i- Iqbal demonstrated low species diversity.

“The town accounted for 75 per cent trees of Conocarpus in its street tree community. Low species diversity in street tree community is one of the most serious management issues that show its over-reliance on merely a few species,” the study says.

The study found that species’ diversity on the streets of Karachi is lower than that of 22 US cities and the towns of Eastern Cape, South Africa.

Highlighting the strong presence of exotic species on Karachi’s streets, the study refers to some other researches and states that these species are less suitable for planting in an urban area compared to native species, which support significantly greater diversity and density of avifauna than those of exotic species.

The exotic species listed by the study include curtain fig, rusty fig, prosopis juliflora (keekar), Leucaena leucocephala (jantar), royal palm, cassia tree, jelly bean tree, copper pod, rubber plant Pithecellobium dulce (jangle jalebi), Delonix regia (gul mohar), tamarind (imli) and Morus nigra (shahtoot).

The native species include date palm, pink siris, peepal, bamboo, coconut, banyan tree, moringa, barn, amaltas and jangli badam.

Don’t kill Conocarpus

Asked how city’s street tree cover could be improved, Dr Shams recommended an end to monoculture plantation — a very common trend for the last few decades on Karachi’s streets.

“Decades ago lignum was monocultured on the streets followed by eucalyptus and then conocarpus from 2005 to 2015. The recent study shows that 62 per cent of street trees are of conocarpus species, which is an over-representation of a single species,” he said.

However, Dr Shams strongly rejected the idea of uprooting a single tree of Conocarpus, arguing that there were a lot of vacant spaces, particularly in low-income areas of the city, where trees of other species could be planted.

“As the study shows that the proportion of some 54 species was less than one per cent, we should try to grow more of these plants after carrying out soil survey, consultation with some ecologists and community engagement to ensure their long-term wellbeing,” he said.

The number of these species, he pointed out, should be increased which would naturally decrease the proportion of Conocarpus, which is not an invasive species,” he suggested.

According to Dr Shams, the city cannot afford to remove all the exotic species as its tree cover is already very thin.

“In the urban forestry nowadays, exotic species are not an issue but rather the invasive species — the ones which spread and replace other species without human assistance and are extremely dangerous for local flora. For instance, keekar and jantar,” he said, adding that all exotic species were not invasive.

The Conocarpus like eucalyptus improve soil conditions in waterlogged areas and could be planted after a thorough land survey, he said.


----------



## ghazi52

*The year Pakistan started its fight to be greener*

January 1, 2020

ISLAMABAD: With the country seeing even more rapid and severe manifestations of climate change, the past year saw the government finally start to fight back against these changes.

During 2019, the government embarked on a host of projects to mitigate the effects of climate change. This included a five-point agenda such as the Ten Billion Tree Tsunami (TBTT) project, the Electric Vehicle Policy, Plastic-Free Islamabad, Recharge Pakistan Programme, Clean Green Index and Green Initiative and the Green Finance Initiative.

The Rs125 billion TBTT project will see some five billion saplings being planted across the country in the first phase. To be completed over the next five years, the project aims to add trees and cover area equivalent to a percentage of the total forest area in Pakistan.

In this regard, he told The Express Tribune that the government’s entire focus was on the five-point agenda.

The federal and the provincial governments will equally share the project’s cost while the governments of Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) and Gilgit-Baltistan (G-B) will be exempted from the share and the entire cost of the project in both regions will be borne by the federal government, said Adviser to Prime Minister’s on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam.

According to the project concept (PC)-I, Punjab will plant 0.53 billion saplings for Rs58 per sapling — for a total of Rs3074 billion. Similarly, Sindh will plant 2 billion saplings at a cost of Rs5 per sapling for a total of Rs10 billion, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) will plant a billion saplings for Rs27 billion, Balochistan will plant 0.25 billion saplings for Rs16 billion, G-B will plant 0.17 billion trees at a cost of Rs6.97 billion. Similarly, AJK will plant 0.7 billion saplings at a cost of Rs20 billion and the National Highway Authority (NHA) will plant 1.4 million saplings at a cost of Rs2.34 billion.

Speaking to The Express Tribune, he said that of the Rs7.5 billion allocated for the first phase of the project Rs3.75 billion has been released so far in the fiscal year 2019-20.

*Plastic ban*

Even as it pushes for a greener character of the country, the government has started efforts to counter pollutants in the country as well.

As an initial step, it imposed a ban on usage of non-biodegradable polythene bags in the federal capital from August 14, 2019.

As some government lawmakers described the date as ‘independence from plastic day’, the district administration imposed with relative success the ban on sale, purchase, retail, manufacturing, distribution, and import of plastic bags in the federal capital.

Some residents welcomed the move while others grumbled at the inconvenience it caused. However, since the ban on plastic was not universal, many goods continued to be found wrapped in the substance.

Moreover, the government allowed conditional use of polythene bags in industries, including primary industrial, municipal, hospital waste and hazardous waste packaging. Companies could continue the use of these bags if they obtained permission from the competent authority by meeting specific conditions and paying an annual fee worth Rs10,000.

*Clean and Green Pakistan Index*

Another initiative which has the potential to act as a catalyst for improving cleanliness in cities and improve their green character with the ‘Clean and Green Pakistan Index (CGPI).

Cities participating in the programme — a competition of sorts between different cities and regions with additional funds the prize — will take environment-friendly steps and gain points on the index.

In the first phase of the programme, as many as 19 cities across Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) will be pitted against one another.

They will compete on subjects such as the provision of basic facilities to citizens, including safe drinking water, solid waste management, liquid waste management, city beautification, cleanliness of streets, the usability of parks, tree plantation, sanitation and community participation.

The CGPI, the government hopes, will serve as a barometer of how clean and environment-friendly cities are. Their performance will be gauged over six months on five parameters: including tree plantation, safe water, safe sanitation, hygiene as well as liquid and solid waste management.

*Electric vehicle policy*

Another policy aimed at improving the environment was the electrical vehicle policy introduced by the government. The policy aims to convert around 30 per cent of vehicles across the country to the more environment–friendly technology by 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Plants ready for Spring 2020 plantation. Bahadar kot Bare root nursery Kohat forest sub division up rooting has been started*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220642599473700865

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salik

We should start ownership scheme for plantation of fruit trees. Those who don't have land and want to grow fruit trees govt should allow them on state's land, upto ten trees per family unit. So when there's season they'll have fruits and overall increased production for the country.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255873751989747717

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Billion Tree Project Employed More Than 66,000 Workers After Lockdown

The Billion Trees Afforestation Project (BTAP) has provided an opportunity to the jobless laborers and daily wagers to earn better livelihoods for their families during the testing times of the COVID-19 lockdown.

Approximately, 66,291 jobless workers were provided jobs in 10 BTAP after they were out of jobs due to the closure of industrial units, public transport, hotels, SMEs, tourism, mines, mineral, construction, and other sectors during the nearly two months lockdown in the country.

According to the details, in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, around 22,000 jobs were provided to laborers and daily wagers, 17,391 in Punjab, 3,500 in Balochistan, 11,900 in Sindh, 3,000 in Gilgit Baltistan and 8500 in Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Sidra Sharif-D.I.KHAN, KP plantation off Indus Highway, mix of indigenous species, on ground & results are heartwarming,

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Billion Tree Project Employed More Than 66,000 Workers After Lockdown

The Billion Trees Afforestation Project (BTAP) has provided an opportunity to the jobless laborers and daily wagers to earn better livelihoods for their families during the testing times of the COVID-19 lockdown.

Approximately, 66,291 jobless workers were provided jobs in 10 BTAP after they were out of jobs due to the closure of industrial units, public transport, hotels, SMEs, tourism, mines, mineral, construction, and other sectors during the nearly two months lockdown in the country.

According to the details, in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, around 22,000 jobs were provided to laborers and daily wagers, 17,391 in Punjab, 3,500 in Balochistan, 11,900 in Sindh, 3,000 in Gilgit Baltistan and 8500 in Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Jabba plantation site at Giddarpu planted during spring 2016 under Billion Tree Tsunami Agror Forest Division Mansehra 











Khawjgan landaye plantation carried out during Spring 2017 under Billion Tree Tsunami in Giddarpur forest range

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Jabba plantation site at Giddarpu planted during spring 2016 under Billion Tree Tsunami Agror Forest Division Mansehra


















Khawjgan landaye plantation carried out during Spring 2017 under Billion Tree Tsunami in Giddarpur forest range

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran to kick off Monsoon Tree Plantation Campaign today*








ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan will start the Monsoon Tree Plantation Campaign 2020 in Kahuta today (Friday) under the umbrella of his government's "Ten Billion Tree Tsunami Programme".

A press release from the Prime Minister's Office said that all segments of the society will participate in the “Plant for Pakistan Day”, which would be celebrated across the country.

The World Economic Forum (WEF) acknowledged in a report three years ago that the Billion Tree Tsunami project, launched by the Khyber Pahtunkhwa government, added 350,000 hectares of trees both by planting and natural regeneration.

Natural disasters and deforestation has proven to be disastrous for Pakistan's green cover.

Pakistan is among the six countries that will be most affected by global warming.

PM Imran has, on several occasions, highlighted the importance of preserving national parks, forests and the green cover to ward off the dangers of global warming and climate change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure

*Pakistan achieves UN climate action goal 10 years ahead of deadline*
Country focusing on plantation, biodiversity conservation, investment in clean energy

20:13 July 13, 2020
_





The Billion Tree Tsunami Afforestation Project aims to slow down the effects of global warming in Pakistan.
Image Credit: Supplied
Sana Jamal, Correspondent
Islamabad: Pakistan has turned its green ambitions into reality by achieving UN Climate Action Sustainable Development Goal (SDG-13) a decade ahead of the 2030 deadline.

“This is an outstanding achievement for Pakistan to attain the crucial ‘Goal 13 - Climate Action’ well before the 2030 deadline”, Malik Amin Aslam, Advisor to Prime Minister on Climate Change, told Gulf News. “With this milestone, Pakistan has demonstrated its commitment to the clean and green future and contribution to global efforts to tackle the challenge of climate change,” he said.

*How Pakistan achieved the green goal?*
Pakistan’s continuous efforts and initiatives of large-scale afforestation, biodiversity conservation, investment in clean energy, electric vehicles and green jobs to combat climate change impacts have earned the country worldwide acclaim, said Aslam. Detailing some of the key green projects he mentioned 10 Billion Tree Tsunami Program, Clean Green Pakistan Initiative, Clean Green Pakistan Index, Protected Areas Initiative (15 new national parks), Ecosystem Restoration Fund for facilitating green growth and policies consistent with the objectives of Pakistan’s Nationally Determined Contribution and attaining Land Degradation Neutrality. These initiatives have been taken to prevent and to be better prepared for the threat of climate change experienced by the country such as floods, heat waves, droughts and melting glaciers.






Image Credit:
*Transition to green economy and clean energy*
Transition to green economy and green future is at the core of Pakistan government’s policies spearheaded by Prime Minister Imran Khan. The government has initiated steps to “convert China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project into China Pakistan Green Economic Corridor project”, the premier’s aide said. “We have deferred 2740 MW of imported coal projects signed by the previous government and replaced it by zero-carbon and hydropower projects of 3700 MW” the advisor informed. “This shift [towards clean energy] shows the government’s commitment to climate-friendly and sustainable development beneficial for both Pakistan and the global community.”

*Green achievement hailed*
UNDP Pakistan hailed the achievement with this message on Twitter: “Pakistan has achieved SDG13‬ well before the 2030 deadline with the technical support from ‪UNDP‬”. It was also shared that “‪UNDP in Pakistan‬ and ‪Climate Change PK‬ celebrate the achievement of ‪SDG13‬ and our longstanding strategic partnership.”‬‬‬‬‬‬‬‬‬‬


Pakistan’s Climate Change ministry on its official page said that “Pakistan has passed a crucial milestone on the road to environmental protection by meeting the overarching UN‬ Sustainable Development Goal 13 ten years ahead of the deadline”. Goal 13 calls for urgent actions to combat climate change its impacts.


Pakistan’s Green Stimulus package announced in the wake of the COVID-19 pandemic to protect nature while offering green jobs to ‘guardians of nature’ was highly appreciated by global experts. “This is an excellent model for linking economic development with a new deal for nature” said Dr Kathy MacKinnon, Chair of the International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN) World Commission on Protected Areas.

*UN SDGs for a better and sustainable world*
The 2030 Sustainable Development Goals (SDGs), adopted by all UN member states in 2015, offers a roadmap to achieve a better and sustainable future. The 17 SDGs are an urgent call for action by all countries to improve health and education, water and sanitation, reduce inequality, and spur economic growth while tackling climate change and preserving the environment.

https://gulfnews.com/amp/world/asia...deadline-1.72574154?__twitter_impression=true_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284514657835929600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284154896363773952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283787524947824645

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287201401437859845

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dreamer11

But why data showing like this??

in 1947 most probably India&Pak has same percentage of forest cover,now 

Pak







India forest cover


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289107981406216192

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287201401437859845

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Azure

*Tree tsunami has turned Baloki area in Punjab green: PM*
Jamal Shahid




In this 2019 file photo, schoolchildren plant saplings in connection with the 10 billion trees tsunami project at Baloki Nature Reserve Project. — APP/File
ISLAMABAD: Almost a year after Prime Minister Imran Khan inaugurated the 10 Billion Tree Tsunami programme, the landscape in Baloki has turned green.

“Massive change visible in Baloki, Punjab a year after the government initiated its tree plantation drive. As an environmentalist, it gives me the greatest satisfaction to leave a green Pakistan for our coming generations,” Prime Minister Imran Khan stated in a tweet, 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289177458290225152
Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam said that it was a treat to visit Balloki Nature Reserve, near Sheikhupura, after PM Khan inaugurated it in 2019, as part of the plantation drive. “The results in a year are phenomenal,” he said in a tweet. He also posted a before and after video of Baloki, which was completely barren a year ago.
Their messages coincide with observations from World Wildlife Fund (WWF) Pakistan on World Nature Conservation Day, that remind people about the importance of conserving natural resources and the environment. “Our natural resources are deteriorating due to habitat destruction, deforestation, poaching, illegal wildlife trade, agricultural expansion, industrial development, pollution, use of fertilisers, pesticides and chemicals etc. Nature underpins our societies, health and economies, yet we are destroying it faster than it can replenish itself,” WWF stated.

Mr Aslam, further said: “Boosting tree covers in urban areas through sustainable and community-driven urban forestry initiatives has been made a central part of the country’s largest afforestation programme, launched last year as a part of Prime Minister Imran Khan’s vision for the Clean and Green Pakistan Programme.. Urban forestry initiatives under the TBTTP will lead to establishment of green urban forest islands, where indigenous fruit and non-fruit trees will be planted to stem, among others, frequenting and intensifying incidents of heat wave, dust storms, urban flooding, soil degradation due to cloudbursts and air pollution.

Without promoting urban forestry by involving communities, students, corporate sector and other civil society organisations, the country’s various urban areas including Lahore, Karachi, Hyderabad, Multan, Faisalabad, Peshawar and Rawalpindi will continue to remain increasingly vulnerable to various socio-economic, environmental problems.”

_Published in Dawn, August 1st, 2020

https://www.dawn.com/news/1572204/tree-tsunami-has-turned-baloki-area-in-punjab-green-pm_

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Plant a tree and make Pakistan Green!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran wants public to join him in tree plantation drive on Tiger Force Day*







PM Imran has expressed hope that the drive will turn into the "biggest tree planting campaign" in history -- File photo


ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan has asked the nationals to join him in a tree plantation drive across the country on Sunday to celebrate 'Tiger Force Day' falling on August 9.

In a message on Twitter, the premier said that he has also asked the members of parliament, ministers and chief ministers to participate in the plantation drive.

Expressing hope that the drive will turn into the "biggest tree planting campaign" in history, he said: “The target is 35 lakh trees in a day, though we will try to exceed it.”

According to details, to participate in the plantation drive set for tomorrow, the volunteers have taken charge of their roles and divided into different teams to dispense their duties.

Following the prime minister’s directives, the distribution of 350,000 saplings has been completed so that they can be planted on Sunday.

Special Assistant to PM on Youth Affairs Usman Dar also sent across a message ahead of the campaign, asking opposition politicians Shehbaz Sharif, Bilawal Bhutto, Khawaja Asif and others to join the plantation drive.

“The Sindh government should [join us in] favour of national interest,” said the politician.

Dar said the prime minister will also be in the field along with other volunteers and the general public tomorrow, adding the drive will begin from Islamabad under the premier, while CM Punjab Usman Buzdar will commence it from Sialkot.

He said that civil society, district administration, Forestry department and the citizenry should work together to make the campaign successful.

PM Imran announces August 9 as Tiger Force Day

In July, PM Imran Khan had announced that August 9 will be celebrated as Tiger Force Day and a massive plantation drive would be launched across the country to combat the adverse effects of climate change.

In a broadcast message today, the prime minister said that he will personally become a part of the plantation drive.

“We have to plant 10 billion trees until 2023,” said the premier.

Calling pollution and global warming the impetus behind the plantation drive, the premier said that the volunteer force will set a record by planting the maximum number of trees.

PM Imran said that due to pollution, the health of the general public is deteriorating and it was high time to initiate a response to the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran to launch country's largest plantation campaign today with a target of 3.5 million saplings*

Dawn.com
09 Aug 2020

 






In a tweet on Saturday, the premier had asked members of parliament, the chief ministers of all the provinces and volunteers from the Corona Relief Tiger Force to participate in the plantation drive. — Dawn

Prime Minister Imran Khan will launch the country's largest tree plantation campaign today (Sunday), with a target of planting 3.5 million saplings across the country, according to _Radio Pakistan_.

In a tweet on Saturday, the premier had asked members of parliament, the chief ministers of all the provinces and volunteers from the Corona Relief Tiger Force to participate in the plantation drive, which is being carried out on Tiger Force Day.

"The target is 35 lakh trees in a day though we will try to exceed it," the premier had said


Chinese Ambassador Yao Jing, Azerbaijan Ambassador Ali Alizada and Turkish Ambassador Ihsan Mustafa Yurdaku also participated in the drive by planting saplings at their respective embassies.


Speaking at a press conference on Saturday, Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam had said that one million Tiger Force volunteers will plant 3.5 million indigenous fruit and non-fruit tree saplings along with the climate change ministry and provincial forest departments.

He had added that two million saplings will be planted in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, 1.2 million in Punjab, 303,646 in Azad Kashmir, 57,000 in Balochistan and 15,000 in Gilgit-Baltistan.

There have been 682 events organised across the country. NGOs and international NGOs, educational institutions and local communities will also participate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab CM launches tree plantation drive*

Earlier today, Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar launched the plantation drive in the province by planting a sapling at an artificial forest at Shadman Market in Lahore.








According to _Radio Pakistan_, the chief minister said that the PTI government was committed to completing the target of planting ten billion trees in the country by 2023.

He said that Pakistan is facing the challenge of climate change as well as the Covid-19 pandemic. Therefore, timely steps are needed to provide a healthy environment to the people, the report quoted him as saying.

He added that the provincial government had organised 520 ceremonies in different cities and towns to mark Tiger Force Day.


*Plantation drive launched in KP*

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan also inaugurated the campaign in the province by planting a sapling in Peshawar.







Speaking on the occasion, he said that the target was to plant two million trees in the province. He added that participating in the campaign was not new for the people of the province. "In the past five years, we have planted 1.2 billion saplings," he said.

However, the plantation drive did not go quite as smoothly in Khyber district's Bara tehsil where citizens staged a protest.

After the district administration inaugurated the campaign, local elders gathered at the site and said that the drive had been launched on their land, claiming that the government wished to deprive them of their land.

They attacked district administration officials, Tiger Force volunteers and uprooted saplings. The KP chief minister also took notice of the incident.

Speaking to _Dawn.com_, a district administration official said that there was a dispute between two powerful tribes over the ownership of the land. "One of the parties was present when the campaign was inaugurated, while the other was unaware about the drive and uprooted the saplings," he said.


*Opposition invited to participate*

Special Assistant to Prime Minister (SAPM) on Youth Affairs Usman Dar had also urged opposition parties to express solidarity and plant trees with the Tiger Force.

Addressing a press conference in Lahore on Saturday, he had particularly invited opposition parties leaders Shehbaz Sharif, Bilawal Bhutto-Zardari, Murad Ali Shah, Khawaja Asif and Ahsan Iqbal to join hands with the government and plant saplings.

He had said the Tiger Force would create history by planting two million trees in a day and added that some 350,000 Tiger Force youth had performed duties during the coronavirus pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[URL='https://twitter.com/CathayPak']Chinese Emb Pakistan
@CathayPak[/URL]

China government account
Ambassador Yao Jing planted a tree at the Embassy today to echo the tree plantation drive of Prime Minister Imran Khan. In 2 years, the Embassy has planted 500 trees in the compound. Green Embassy, Green Pakistan!
@ForeignOfficePk
@ImranKhanPTI

https://twitter.com/CathayPak/status/1292354595969273856/photo/1















2:58 AM · Aug 9, 2020·Twitter Web App

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Sayed Z Bukhari
@sayedzbukhari

Join PM
@ImranKhanPTI

in the biggest tree plantation campaign by planting a tree in your area, as we aim to plant 3.5 million+ trees today! Let us be defined as the nation who planted trees for our future generations, let’s do it for our children!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*'This is just the beginning': PM Imran launches country's largest plantation campaign on Tiger Force Day*

Dawn.com
09 Aug 2020










Prime Minister Imran Khan plants a sapling during a ceremony in Islamabad. — DawnNewsTV


Prime Minister Imran Khan launched the country's largest tree plantation campaign on Sunday with the aim of planting 3.5 million saplings in the country in a single day.

Addressing a ceremony in Islamabad, the premier began his address by thanking all those who had participated in today's campaign.


He stated that Pakistan was among the top ten countries most affected by climate change. "Our wheat production has fallen over the past two years due to climate change and unprecedented rainfall."

"If we keep continuing on this path, then some of the areas will become deserts," he said, adding, "It is our responsibility to make the country green for future generations," he said.

"The 3.5 million saplings that we have planted today is just the start. This is a constant, ongoing battle, [but] we are not doing this for us. We are doing it for the coming generations," he said. "This is just the beginning. This is a long battle, but thankfully we have started the process," he said, vowing that trees would be planted in "empty spaces" in cities.

The premier also urged women to participate. "The women have to participate the most," he said.

He added that in addition to making the country green, the nation also had to focus on cleaning the country's rivers.







"So first we have to make the country green by planting trees, but simultaneously we also have to focus on cleanliness and make our rivers clean once again. Planting trees will also help in cleaning our climate and lessening pollution."

The prime minister concluded his speech by addressing the Tiger Force volunteers. "You are our future. The work you did today, you did it to improve your own and the country's future." He also lauded them for the role they played in supporting the government's coronavirus response.

"Today Pakistan is among those few countries that have successfully managed to control the pandemic," he said, adding that the world now recgonises Pakistan's successful strategy.

He also urged the nation to refrain from flouting standard operating procedures (SOPs) just because the number of cases was falling. "Wear a mask every time you leave the house," he said, adding that not wearing one would amount to being "ungrateful".

He also appealed to Shia Muslims to take precautionary measures during Muharram. "This is a time for precaution. If God has blessed us, then we need to be thankful and wear a mask."

In a tweet on Saturday, the premier had asked members of parliament, the chief ministers of all the provinces and volunteers from the Corona Relief Tiger Force to participate in the plantation drive, which is being carried out on Tiger Force Day.

"The target is 35 lakh trees in a day though we will try to exceed it," the premier had said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

[URL='https://twitter.com/Ali_F_Alizada']Ali Alizada 

@Ali_F_Alizada[/URL]
Pleased to join the initiative and call of
@ImranKhanPTI
for tree plantation campaign across #Pakistan

. #Azerbaijan always supports actions against #ClimateChange

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KP

Handout, 9 August 2020
Chief Secretary of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Dr. Kazim Niaz has strictly warned that illegal harvesting of trees will not be tolerated in any case and Timber Ma Fia will be punished according to the law so that he can be punished. Become a lesson to others and the relevant departments will be held responsible for which the full support of the Awami members of the AWA has been given to AWA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Web Desk
August 9, 2020

*PM Imran to kick off Pakistan's biggest tree plantation drive today*










Advisor to Prime Minister on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam says PM would plant a sapling in Islamabad. 


ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan will kick off the biggest tree plantation drive in Pakistan's history today as the country plans to plant 3.5 million saplings in a single day.

Over a million volunteers of the Prime Minister's Tiger Force will also plant trees as part of the government's '10 Billion Tree Tsunami' initiative, marking the 'Tiger Force Day'. 

In a message on Saturday, the prime minister had said he has also asked the members of parliament, ministers and chief ministers to participate in the plantation drive.

Expressing hope that the drive will turn into the "biggest tree planting campaign" in history, he said: “The target is 35 lakh trees in a day, though we will try to exceed it.”

According to details, to participate in the plantation drive volunteers have taken charge of their roles and divided into different teams to dispense their duties.

Following the prime minister’s directives, the distribution of 350,000 saplings has been completed so that they can be planted today.

Special Assistant to PM on Youth Affairs Usman Dar in his message ahead of the campaign, asked opposition politicians Shehbaz Sharif, Bilawal Bhutto, Khawaja Asif and others to join the plantation drive.

“The Sindh government should [join us in] favour of national interest,” the politician had said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Advisor to Prime Minister on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam said all provinces, including Gilgit Baltistan, Azad Jammu and Kashmir and Islamabad Capital Territory will participate in plantation campaign, with one million members of Tiger Force joining the campaign.

“A target of 300,000 trees for plantation has been set for Sindh, 1.2 million for Punjab and two million trees in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa,” he said. “In the federal capital, around 1.2 million saplings would be planted under the initiative.”

The adviser noted that the first billion trees' target under Ten Billion Tree Tsunami initiative was going to be achieved by June 2021 as the stocks of saplings were augmented from 50 million to 300 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA launches plantation drive*

The Frontier Post
August 9, 2020


ISLAMABAD: In line with vision of Prime Minister of Pakistan Mr. Imran Khan and as per instructions of Federal Minister for Communications and Postal Services Mr. Murad Saeed, National Highway Authority planted a number of saplings along its Motorways and National Highways Network throughout the country.

To this effect, NHA Headquarters and its Regional offices located in Karachi, Lahore, Peshawar, Quetta and maintenance units took active part to advance this noble cause.

The NHA officers and officials obtained cooperation of the concerned MNAs and MPAs and involved civil society at large to make this campaign a real success.It is to recall that National Highway Authority is already planting trees all along its network under a coordinated program.

This National Campaign will be continued with national fervor and spirit in the days to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blueazure

superb initiative

very well decision by PM IK

--------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COPHC in Gwadar planted thousands of trees to echo the tree plantation drive of PM Imran Khan.
The Company has developed 5 green Parks in the last two years. They made "Long live Pakistan and China" with trees, which symbolize the friendship will last forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

we need billions of more trees damn we are lined up with desert countries in map what a shame .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

President-elect of United Nations General Assembly volkan_bozkir planted a sapling at the Foreign Office and "contributed to the prime minister's largest tree plantation drive to save future generations from the impact of global warming," the spokesperson for the ministry said in a tweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Great initiative we should bring harsh panalties on idiots who cut the trees

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LimaCharlie

DHA lahore urban forest in the making, pics by me

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

COPHC in* Gwadar* planted thousands of trees in the port area today to echo the tree planation drive of P.M. Imran Khan. The Company has developed 5 green Parks in the last two years. They made "Long live Pakistan and China" with trees, symbolizing the friendship last forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy arranged tree plantation campaign in collaboration with IUCN Pakistan and Sindh Govt officials at Bin Qasim area. The ceremony was graced by Commander Coast, Vice Admiral Faisal Rasool Lodhi as Chief Guest. Under tree plantation campaign over 150,000 plants will be grown at an area of 100 acres land to provide a sound environment to the future generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

10Billion TreeTsunami continues to transform landscapes in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with protection and care - this is Agror (2016 / 2020) turning Grey 2 Green.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

میاواکی شادمان پی ایچ اے لاہور. سات کنال پہ یہ جنگل لگایا گیا ہے جو دس گنا جلد بڑھا ہوگا اور تیس گنا زیادہ اکسیجن مہیا کرے گا. اس طرح کی 51 جنگل اگلے چھ ماہ میں لاہور میں لگائے جائیں گے.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Army joins anti-polio, tree plantation campaigns*

FWO, as part of 'Green Motorways Initiative', is planting around one million saplings, says ISPR


September 23, 2020






The Pakistan Army on Wednesday joined national anti-polio and tree plantation campaigns as Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa planted a tree as part of 'Sarsabz-o-Shadab' Pakistan and also attended a ceremony of polio-free Pakistan.

"29 million trees planted from 2018 onwards and five million trees being planted in this monsoons by the Pakistan Army as part of Sarsabz-o-Shadab Pakistan," a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.

The military's media wing also said that the FWO, as part of the 'Green Motorways Initiative', is planting around one million saplings astride its motorways in the next two and half years.

The initiative encompasses planting and nurturing 600,000 plants along Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (M-2), 180,000 plants along Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway (M-9), 120,000 plants along Lahore-Sialkot Motorway (M-11) and over 100,000 plants astride Swat Motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blacklight

Can anyone tell me, are we planting any Palm trees, Olive trees, or any other fruit bearing trees, that could also help the economy?


----------



## StormBreaker

Blacklight said:


> Can anyone tell me, are we planting any Palm trees, Olive trees, or any other fruit bearing trees, that could also help the economy?


You expect too much from Pakistani khopri

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Blacklight said:


> Can anyone tell me, are we planting any Palm trees, Olive trees, or any other fruit bearing trees, that could also help the economy?





StormBreaker said:


> You expect too much from Pakistani khopri



Actually there is a massive push for olive plantation. I think olive is being planted on 30,000 acres.

Malik Amin Aslam also announced that berry trees are being planted that produce some of the highest quality honey. 

Rest assured 'Pakistani khopri' has moved on from the times of Nawaz Sharif. Now we have competent people at the helm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blacklight

Syed1. said:


> Actually there is a massive push for olive plantation. I think olive is being planted on 30,000 acres.
> 
> Malik Amin Aslam also announced that berry trees are being planted that produce some of the highest quality honey.
> 
> Rest assured 'Pakistani khopri' has moved on from the times of Nawaz Sharif. Now we have competent people at the helm.


We import Palm oil from Malaysia, should we plant these trees, we can become net exporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## insight-out

StormBreaker said:


> You expect too much from Pakistani khopri


You expect too little.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

insight-out said:


> You expect too little.


I wish i am wrong


----------



## ghazi52

*IIA to plant 0.5m trees*

7,000 tress have been planted on 14 acres of land around Ramma Dam


APP
September 26, 2020








*ISLAMABAD: *The Islamabad International Airport (IIA) management will plant 500,000 trees in next five years at the sprawling parameters under the vision of Prime Minister Clean and Green Pakistan Initiative.

This was stated by Aviation Division Secretary Hassan Nasir Jamy while inaugurating Miyawaki afforestation project at Ramma Dam site at IIA, said a press release. Speaking on the occasion, Jamy highlighted the significance of the campaign and termed it as a positive contribution towards Clean and Green Pakistan initiative. He further reiterated that it’s our responsibility to provide neat and clean environment to our next generation. 

Miyawaki afforestation is a technique pioneered by Japanese botanist Akira Miyawaki which helps build dense forest by ensuring that plants grow 10 times faster. It involves dozens of native species in the same area which become maintenance free. Under this project, 5,400 plants of different species are planted in 5,400 square feet area. Apart from this, 7,000 tress have been planted on 14 acres of land around Ramma Dam. Later, aviation secretary also planted sapling at Ramma Dam.

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 26th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Urban Forest in Shah Faisal Town where 13,500 trees have been planted by Sindh Govt. This place a year back was encroached, filled with tons of garbage & today it has various kinds of trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ali_raza

Blacklight said:


> Can anyone tell me, are we planting any Palm trees, Olive trees, or any other fruit bearing trees, that could also help the economy?


they will never think outside of box
but pine r being planted in islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

A good initiative at least in the KPK province due to more rain the benefits are visible and some extent also in Punjab, need greater effort in Sindh/Balochistan


This is massive change


----------



## Awan68

StormBreaker said:


> You expect too much from Pakistani khopri


Mate, Pakistani khopri is one of the best in the world, the only thing that has held us back is the security paradigm of the country post 80's and the successive incompitent regimes as the direct result of it, pre 80's we were the fastest growing economies in the world and well ahead of anyone in the region, even China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> A good initiative at least in the KPK province due to more rain the benefits are visible and some extent also in Punjab, need greater effort in Sindh/Balochistan
> 
> 
> This is massive change



Potis with their fake photos lol Are you blind?


----------



## Pandora

Blacklight said:


> We import Palm oil from Malaysia, should we plant these trees, we can become net exporters.



Our focus should be on revenue generating crops like Olive trees. Palm oil is already available and i doubt if produced locally we can match rates offered by Malaysia and Indonesia. Focus should be on crops which provide highest amounts of dollars per hectare. Nothing beats olives in that domain. We should also focus on tea plantation considering we are one of the biggest tea junkies on the planet.


----------



## StormBreaker

Awan68 said:


> Mate, Pakistani khopri is one of the best in the world, the only thing that has held us back is the security paradigm of the country post 80's and the successive incompitent regimes as the direct result of it, pre 80's we were the fastest growing economies in the world and well ahead of anyone in the region, even China.


Was*


----------



## KurtisBrian

you can plant all the trees you like. We are never going there. We are never going to China.


----------



## Awan68

StormBreaker said:


> Was*


There is no "was" or "is", its lack of a viable envoirment.


----------



## Patriot forever

Kabira said:


> Potis with their fake photos lol Are you blind?


I get your sarcasm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Awan68 said:


> There is no "was" or "is", its lack of a viable envoirment.


Partially yes, But dedication, Motivation and vision is where we fall short, Despite the world being more connected and interlinked than ever before


----------



## peagle

ghazi52 said:


> Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*



At one point we were below 3% if I remember correctly, at least we are moving in the right direction. So, that's good, people like you, among others are spreading the message. Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awan68

StormBreaker said:


> Partially yes, But dedication, Motivation and vision is where we fall short, Despite the world being more connected and interlinked than ever before


As i said it all depends on the envoirment, Pakistani's abroad, specially in western countries are one of the most dedicated, hardworking, law abiding and successful people in the world due to the envoirmemt provided, we are even more capable than the local goras. Take these same people back to Pakistan and they get lost in a jungle of corruption. 

We had a favourable envoirment post 80's and hence were ahead of the competition, succesive corrupt regimes have destroyed the civil institutions and hence that envoirment became polluted. This was a result of political engineering to take care of security threats to the country and hence was a necessary evil.

Most of the security threats are done with now and Pakistan has after a long time seen 5-7 yrs of stability. Things are already starting to look up but it is not something wandwork will take care of, it will require atleast a decade more of stability to get where we need to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310534913129496581

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Type59

Tree plantations for timber need to be encouraged. Better to reduce imports from abroad. China has off-shored deforestation, which is a bad move.


----------



## ghazi52

M-14

D I KHAN Hakla Motorway linear plantation of indigenous species (Acacia, Ghaz/Tamarix aphylla..) Trees are coming out nicely.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327533572077608960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321820192276684805

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322127560524922880

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330089047029669888

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335489515637641216

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azure

Latest satellite research now proves that #Pakistan #Mangroves (Guardians of the sea) have grown more than 300% from 1990 levels - one of the only countries in the world with a growing #Mangrove cover - #10BillionTreeTsunami is now adding another billion to this









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335961373214433282

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1662103947296370


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336612247318245377

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Azure

Azure said:


> Latest satellite research now proves that #Pakistan #Mangroves (Guardians of the sea) have grown more than 300% from 1990 levels - one of the only countries in the world with a growing #Mangrove cover - #10BillionTreeTsunami is now adding another billion to this
> 
> View attachment 694014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335961373214433282




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336269585511747585

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1662103947296370

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337377787506814978


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337377787506814978

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure

PM Imran launches Billion Tree Tsunami Honey Project
225
0
News Desk
By
News Desk

Prime Minister (PM) Imran Khan on Monday launched the Billion Tree Tsunami Honey Project.

Adviser to the PM on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam is currently briefing the participants of the ceremony about the project. Punjab Chief Minister (CM) Usman Buzdar, Federal Minister Fawad Chaudhry, and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) governor were present on the occasion.

According to the details, one million hectares of Pakistan’s forests will produce seven types of honey under the project whereas, the production of honey will increase from 12,000 metric tonnes to 70,000 metric tonnes.

It is expected that the project will enable Pakistan to export honey worth Rs45 billion annually to different countries while creating job opportunities for 70,000 to 80,000 people.









PM Imran launches ‘Billion Tree Honey Initiative’


ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan has formally launched the Billion Tree Honey Initiative to promote tree plantation and honey production in the country under the Ten Billion Tree Tsunami Programme




profit.pakistantoday.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341067329787052033

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azure

Jerusalem to Shaikh Badin: story of an olive tree, published in dawn, 
KPGovernment developing the British estd Heritage Buildings from 1860s & road for Eco-Tourism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Plantation along motorway..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Let's teach something Peaceful, Positive and Green to our Children. Here is a father and daughter planting a tree in Tharparkar desert of Sindh Pakistan to secure future from hot weather of desert and for fresh clean air.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*All Schools in Pakistan* should be mandated to spend 1 day per month for Tree Plantation Drive

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

North Waziristan, plantation is in progress under 10BTTP at Khan Sind Mirali 100 hectare plantation and 50 Hectare dry in North Waziristan Forest Division.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

With the economic difficulties caused by COVID and the big push to fight climate change, the countries and economically challenged regions around the world should try to push for richer nations and regions to fund reforestation programs. This is relatively cheap, employs large numbers of people, and can tackle Climate change in the most realistic manner. It is also good diplomacy after the years of Trump hurting foreign relations. Global cooperation and funding can help rebuild a steady economic base for the poorest and worst climate change affected peoples around the world.

This along with funding for Dams around the world should help stabilize local agriculture and decrease the chances people will become “climate refugees”. Bring back lakes like Lake Chad should be a priority. As well as funding dams like the Kabul river dam; which can motivate countries to cooperate on join agricultural projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2659755377670367

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ali_Baba

The tree planting in Africa is fantastic, has made a massive difference to water levels in areas where they have been planted. Hopefully Pakistan will see the same benefits!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Baby Leone

Super Falcon said:


> Great initiative we should bring harsh panalties on idiots who cut the trees


thats is the most important thing which no body in govt seems to do, still i see so many old trees cut in karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Plantations 🌿 along ‎Swat Expressway 🛣 by ‎Mardan Forest Division,

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*
MoU signed for tree plantation drive in three Balochistan districts*


The Newspaper's Staff 

January 25, 2021

 






The United Nations Development Programme, Balochistan Forest Department and the Taraqee Foundation have announced launching a joint tree plantation campaign in three districts of Balochistan.



QUETTA: The United Nations Development Programme, Balochistan Forest Department and the Taraqee Foundation have announced launching a joint tree plantation campaign in three districts of Balochistan.

A memorandum of understanding has been signed between the Balochistan Forest Department and Taraqee Foundation for the implementation of the plantation campaign.

Speaking at a press conference here on Sunday, Chief Executive Officer of the Taraqee Foundation Amjad Rasheed said that for the time being three districts of Balochistan had been chosen for tree plantation and more districts could be included in the campaign later.

He said the tree plantation campaign was named ‘Chand Meri Zameen Phool Mera Watan’ with the aim to create awareness among the people about the clean environment. During the campaign, around 70,000 trees would be planted in Quetta’s Hanna and Urak valley, Nawan Killi, Pishin, Ban Khushdil Khan and some other areas, he added.

Mr Rasheed said the Taraqee Foundation had taken responsibility for implementation of the project and was taking care of the plants, while the support of various line departments and NGOs involved in the network of the Foundation would also be sought.

He appealed to the media to join hands in the public interest project. He said that a mega event in this regard would be organised next month. He said that under the plan the labourers who lost their jobs during the Covid-19 pandemic would be engaged for the tree plantation and looking after plants.


In reply to a question, he said that Rs15 million would be spent on the project and providing jobs to the labourers. He said that every institution could join hands with the Taraqee Foundation and Forest Department in the campaign.



_Published in Dawn, January 25th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Nursery at Abbottabad, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Banjan Khwar River Training plantation, Buner under Billion Tree Tsunami Buner Watershed Division. KP...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Chinar Rd. Abbottabad KPK, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The 51 miyawaki urban forests planned across Lahore will be completed by end Feb. Only native species are being planted by PHA and will attract birds, bees and the long lost butterflies and support Lahore's ecosystem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan set to complete one billion trees plantation by mid year*


The Frontier Post
February 8, 2021


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan is set to achieve one billion tree plantation target of its Ten Billion Tree Tsunami initiative by the middle of the current year, a meeting of the Committee on Climate Change chaired by Prime Minister Imran Khan was informed on Monday.

Prime Minister Imran Khan while appreciating the efforts of Ministry of Climate Change directed to actively look into the possibility of net zero emissions for Pakistan which may become possible with enhancement of the carbon sequestration potential.

Underscoring the need for putting in place Early Warning System to mitigate impacts of erratic climate change, the Prime Minister also stressed upon the need for water treatment plants to purify contaminated surface water of the rivers.

The Prime Minister expressed satisfaction over the progress of phase wise Ten Billion Tree Tsunami Programme and directed for ensuring complete transparency, including actively engaging SUPARCO, for satellite imagery in the execution of Ten Billion Tree Tsunami Programme across the country.

The meeting reviewed the latest inventory reserves of Green House Gases (GHG) and progress made on Ten Billion Tree Tsunami Programme.

It was informed that the climate friendly shift had been made possible due to increased forest cover as a result of successful Billion Tree Tsunami project in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and the ongoing Ten Billion Tree Tsunami Programme across the country. SAPM on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam informed the meeting that the deforestation rate had significantly been reduced from 12000 hectares/year to 8000 ha/y from 2012-2016 and will further fall with 10BTT success.

The meeting was informed that Pakistan was contributing less than one percent in global emission. The overall ranking of the country vis-à-vis total emissions has shifted from 135 in 2015 to 133 in 2018 on Per Capita ranking.

Highlighting other successes, SAPM informed the meeting that Pakistan has increased its mangrove cover by 300 percent during 1990-2020 which is a strong carbon sequestering tool.
It is the largest mangrove cover increase in the world.

The meeting was informed that the country is ranked as 8th in terms of Climate Vulnerability Ranking and is faced with threats of rain variability, urban flooding, increased temperature and formation of glacial lakes. SAPM Malik Amin Aslam also updated the Prime Minister about the progress of 10 Billion Tree Tsunami. 

The Committee was also briefed that the Consortium of three international agencies, including WWF, IUCN and FAO have already started their work for Third Party monitoring of Ten Billion Tree Tsunami Programme.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister 
@ImranKhanPTI

Inauguration of "Miyawaki" Urban Forest in Lahore today. 
PHA Lahore will plant 51 Miyawaki forests in different areas of Lahore city. 
These forests grow 10 times faster, while the trees in the Miyawaki forest give up oxygen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Liberty Miyawaki Forest , Lahore, Punjab....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Work on Urban Forest along #Clifton Beach in #Karachi is taking place at a fast pace. 7 acres land has been cleared & levelled & plantation has also been carried out on 3 acres land so far. 

This project will create a nice green zone in the area & help improve Environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A city With and without Trees,

Islamabad 







Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360208127422005248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360464267699445760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360295236346523650

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great initiative really need this badly in Sindh / Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Inauguration ceremony of a new type of plantation method “Mayawaki Plantation”, originating from Japan, has been inaugurated in Bannu, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa under 10Billion Tree Tsunami on the directions of PM Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Path-Finder

@ghazi52 Bro why do we have two threads on Plantation Drive?


----------



## ghazi52

Path-Finder said:


> @ghazi52 Bro why do we have two threads on Plantation Drive?


 

I do not know. You started after five months of mine and you requested for thread to be stick.
I just updating this thread.


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


> I do not know. You started after five months of mine and you requested for thread to be stick.
> I just updating this thread.


can you request mods to merge them or keep one?


----------



## Path-Finder

@WebMaster @Horus we have two threads running on plantation drive. maybe merge or keep one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361996222660239366

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
PM kicks off plantation drive in Islamabad, vows to make Pakistan green*

Dawn.com
February 17, 2021








Prime Minister Imran Khan at the Spring Tree Plantation Campaign 2021 in Islamabad on February 17, 2021. — Courtesy PMO Twitter

Prime Minister Imran Khan on Wednesday stressed the need for planting trees and vowed that his government would make a "green Pakistan" by planting 10 billion trees.

The premier was speaking at the Spring Tree Plantation Campaign 2021 that he kicked off in Islamabad earlier today.

He regretted that over the past decades, cities like Lahore and Peshawar that were once known as "garden cities" had turned into "concrete, cement jungles" because of "merciless" deforestation.

He shone a light on the impact of deforestation in the country, saying that not only does cutting down trees lead to an increase in pollution but that it had harmful effects especially for children and the elderly.

The prime minister said that his government had selected sites in Lahore and Islamabad where trees would be planted using the Miyawaki technique, a method that was used in Japan to speed up growth of plants.


"This is the first site in Islamabad [where trees have been planted using the Miyawaki technique]. A jungle that normally takes 30 years to grow can grow in 10 years and also provides more oxygen," he explained.

This is not the first time PM Imran has mentioned the Miyawaki method. He had referred to the technique in earlier this week during the inauguration of a similar plantation drive in Lahore.


In his address today, the premier also discussed the impact of climate change and global warming, saying that Pakistan was among the top 10 most vulnerable countries.

"Growing trees is not just a hobby for us, it is our need," he said and urged students, who were attending the event, to take the campaign seriously by not only planting trees but also protecting them.

"The government can create an atmosphere [for a project]. It can provide funding as well, but it is the nation that can shape its future."

He recalled that the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf government had planted a billion trees in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa during its previous term and now plans to plant 10bn trees across the country. The effort had been acknowledged by international organisations like the WWF who had audited the project in KP, the PM recalled.

The prime minister said his government was also planning to introduce a special course in schools to educate students on the effects of global warming and climate change due to emission of greenhouse gases.

The prime minister has spoken about the dangers posed by global warming an climate change on several occasions and platforms. The 10 Billion Trees Tsunami programme is one of PTI government's flagship projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

@ghazi52 @Path-Finder 

As requested, both tree plantation drive threads merged into one sticky thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vortex

I hope government has a plan to *improve* our *firefighting* *capabilities* by *land* and by *air*...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Vortex said:


> I hope government has a plan to *improve* our *firefighting* *capabilities* by *land* and by *air*...


one step at a time bro and fire is good for forestation as it gives you chance to start a new. on the other hand its absolutely devastating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361749983024799748

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Totalai Amnawar close spacing plantation site in Buner Watershed Division..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vortex

Path-Finder said:


> one step at a time bro and fire is good for forestation as it gives you chance to start a new. on the other hand its absolutely devastating.



Yes bro, one step after one. But we have to think about it now, plan now, and prepare investments for future insha’Allah.

Plan : how many firefighters ? Trucks ? Helicopters ? Canadair type jets ?
Where to have water points close ? How to bring water there ? Etc.... without forgetting the training aspect.

how much will cost all the requirements ? Will be able to manufacture ourselves or will we need to buy on foreign markets ? Etc.

It’s a mid or long term plan. It won’t be ready tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ocahari Block Plantation carried out under 10 BTTP during Spring 2021..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Vortex said:


> Yes bro, one step after one. But we have to think about it now, plan now, and prepare investments for future insha’Allah.
> 
> Plan : how many firefighters ? Trucks ? Helicopters ? Canadair type jets ?
> Where to have water points close ? How to bring water there ? Etc.... without forgetting the training aspect.
> 
> how much will cost all the requirements ? Will be able to manufacture ourselves or will we need to buy on foreign markets ? Etc.
> 
> It’s a mid or long term plan. It won’t be ready tomorrow morning.


I can tell you sadly the state of Fire services is nothing like it is in France or UK. not even in the shadows. One of My friends who is a volunteer firefighter here in the UK was telling his colleagues about the poor state of the civic fire service in Pakistan. to say that the firemen were shocked would be an understatement.

If fire services were to be taken seriously today it would be few decades before it reaches some international standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vortex

Path-Finder said:


> I can tell you sadly the state of Fire services is nothing like it is in France or UK. not even in the shadows. One of My friends who is a volunteer firefighter here in the UK was telling his colleagues about the poor state of the civic fire service in Pakistan. to say that the firemen were shocked would be an understatement.
> 
> If fire services were to be taken seriously today it would be few decades before it reaches some international standard.



I know about it bro, very sad, I’ve seen trucks used in Pakistan which I were used to see in the 80’s in France.

thats why we have to think about right now. Government Naya Pakistan should think about it. At least it should think about where they would be more needed in case of forest fires 🔥...


i know we have thousands of things to fix in the same time.


----------



## Path-Finder

Vortex said:


> I know about it bro, very sad, I’ve seen trucks used in Pakistan which I were used to see in the 80’s in France.
> 
> thats why we have to think about right now. Government Naya Pakistan should think about it. At least it should think about where they would be more needed in case of forest fires 🔥...
> 
> 
> i know we have thousands of things to fix in the same time.


well bro, think of it this was Pakistan is in a Vortex of time where its both in the 19th century and the modern century. it will take time. france was one of the filthiest nations on earth. well paris is far clearer than London. heck even the rundown estate's are spotless compared to UK. 


so its going to take time but as long as you make a start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Sindh tree plantation campaign 2021*


The Frontier Post / 
February 17, 2021


Karachi: Sindh Minister for Local Government & Forest, Syed Nasir Hussain Shah on Wednesday inaugurated tree plantation campaign 2021 by planting sampling at Bagh-e-Jinnah (old polo ground).

Sindh Chief Minister Coordinator Shahzad Memon, Administrator KMC Laeeq Ahmed, Municipal Commissioner KMC Syed Muhammad Afzal Zaidi, JDC Chief Zafar Abbas and other civil society organization members also planted trees. The tree plantation campaign is being launched under Karachi Metropolitan Corporation.

Addressing the Ceremony, Syed Nasir Hussain Shah said over one lac environment friendly and indigenous plants will be used for tree plantation campaign adding that park department of KMC has developed some 70 thousand indigenous sampling in their own nurseries, while MoUs has also been signed with civil society organization to seek their cooperation in making Karachi green city.

The Provincial Minister, Syed Nasir Hussain Shah who also holds the portfolio of Forest Department added that on the directives of PPP Chairman Bilawal Bhutto Zardari forest department has launched various project in the province including Green Sindh, Urban Forest and Mangroves Project.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan needs it's 30% of land with Forests to fight with climate change specially to reduce toxic pollution.
These are the most Polluted cities on the Earth according to the World Air Quality Report.

Gujranwala in Pakistan had the second-worst PM 2.5 levels with 105.3.

This means that, a so-called non-smoker, may as well have smoked 2,372 cigarettes each year just through breathing the air in Gujranwala, Faisalabad and Lahore.

Government decision- makers, Media, Doctors and educational institutions must start taking actions and educate the nation that how dangerous the pollution is for our health.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to use satellite for monitoring Billion Tree Tsunami Project

*
The Ministry of Climate Change has decided to monitor the government's Billion Tree Tsunami Project via satellite. In this regard, a memorandum of understanding (MoU) has been signed between the Ministry of Climate Change and the Pakistan Space & Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO).

As reported by sources, the Special Assistant to the Prime Minister for Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam said that SUPARCO would also ensure the transparency of the project.

Prime Minister Imran Khan's initiative to plant 10 billion trees to make Pakistan greener and mitigate the effects of climate change has been lauded by different countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad to get 23 Miyawaki urban forests: Zartaj*

Minister of State for Climate Change Zartaj Gul said the Ministry of Climate Change would establish 23 Miyawaki urban forests across the federal capital which would help enhance the green cover of the metropolis.

Minister of State extended her gratitude to the Australian High Commissioner Dr. Geoffrey Shaw for donating a Miyawaki forest of 1,200 trees being established at the F-9 Park here while jointly inaugurating the plantation with the Ambassador

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thousands of saplings (different species) have been planted on the main GT Road between Peshawar and Nowshera.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

During the spring tree planting season, 2021, fruit plants in the Kalash Valley Bumburate were distributed to local communities with the aim to increase covering the forest and improving the local economy.
#Plantsforpakistan
Mar 2, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*On Pakistan’s Indus Delta, women forest rangers guard world's largest arid mangrove forest*








A female forest worker poses with the signboard of a mangrove nursery established by WWF-Pakistan in Mero Dablo village in Thatta, Pakistan, on March 09, 2021. (AN photo by Zulfiqar Kunbhar)










On Pakistan’s Indus Delta, women forest rangers guard world's largest arid mangrove forest


THATTA: For decades, grazing animals and loggers destroyed thousands of trees on Pakistan’s Indus River Delta, home to the largest arid mangrove forests in the world. The Indus Delta has around 95 percent of the total mangrove forest cover of Pakistan and was once home to eight species of...




arab.news





ZULFIQAR KUNBHAR
March 18, 2021



250 women called eco-guards have been trained by Sindh Forest Department and WWF to be part of a mangrove plantation program
The women, along with their families, plant new trees and also guard them against threats from animals and illegal logging 

THATTA: For decades, grazing animals and loggers destroyed thousands of trees on Pakistan’s Indus River Delta, home to the largest arid mangrove forests in the world.
The Indus Delta has around 95 percent of the total mangrove forest cover of Pakistan and was once home to eight species of mangroves, which the Sindh Forest Department (SFD) says forest destruction reduced to half.

By 2005, mangrove cover had declined to 84,000 hectares — the lowest recorded level — from 260,000 hectares in the eighties.

In 2019, as part of an ongoing campaign to improve forest cover, the Sindh Forest Department (SFD) collaborated with the World Wildlife Fund (WWF) to set up a mangrove nursery, hiring 250 women not just to plant new trees but also to guard them against threats from animals and humans.

Hired along with their families, the women, officially called eco-guards, played a “vital role in the protection of mangroves, which is a family unit job,” Riaz Ahmed Wagan, SFD’s chief conservator of mangroves, told Arab News.

Assessments by SFD showed that mangrove cover had increased once more to 210,000 hectares by 2020.

The women eco-guards, Wagan said, had a large role to play in the improving numbers.







60-year-old forest worker Hawa Dablo poses at a mangrove nursery established by WWF-Pakistan in Mero Dablo village in Thatta, Pakistan, on March 09, 2021. (AN photo by Zulfiqar Kunbhar)

One of them, 60-year-old Hawa Dablo from Mero Dablo, a fishing village on the edge of the Arabian Sea, said she spent her days planting seeds, looking after saplings and standing guard, with other members of her family, against the trees being destroyed by roaming animals.

“I have been working here for the last two years since this [mangrove] nursery was established in my village,” Dablo told Arab News.She said the most vulnerable trees were young mangroves that had to be protected from grazing camels and buffaloes as well as from local loggers.

“In order to preserve mangroves, locals start initiatives from their own households and at the personal level,” Dablo said. “Every household or village will ensure that their animals are released for open grazing in only those areas where there are mature mangroves; locals will make sure that animals will not touch the areas where new plantations have been done.”
But she said illegal logging still remained a threat, although it was no longer rampant.

“In case any mangrove cutting activity comes under our notice we inform our male family members to take further action,” Dablo said. “In case there is deliberate cutting of mangroves, mostly by outsiders, we complain to local Sindh Forest Department officials through our male partners.”

Dr. Tahir Rasheed, the regional head for the Sindh and Balochistan wing of WWF-Pakistan, said that under the mangrove protection program, the women rangers were paid a small stipend and given incentives “including sewing machines to do stitch and embroidery work; ice boxes and ponds for fish keeping etcetera to improve livelihood.”

The incentives, he said, were important in an area where it is estimated that nearly 90 percent of the population lives below the poverty line.

Most households on the delta rely on fishing, and preserving mangroves was key to maintaining the marine ecosystem, another woman eco-guard explained, given that a wide variety of fish laid their eggs in mangrove bushes on the delta.






Fishermen making fishing nets at Khariyoon Takur, an island village located near the Indus Delta in Thatta, Pakistan, on March 09, 2021. (AN photo by Zulfiqar Kunbhar)

“We guard mangroves and don’t allow people to cut green mangroves,” said Razia Dablo from the island fishing village of Khariyoon Takur. “If there will be no more green mangroves, it will destroy the ecosystem of fish; that will directly negatively affect our livelihood.”

Besides employing the eco-guards, the Sindh Forest Department has given full-and part-time “green jobs” to over 50,000 people since 2000 — around 40% of them women.







A view of a mangrove plantation on the Indus Delta’s Hajamro Creek in Thatta, Pakistan, on March 09, 2021. (Photo by Saeed ul Islam, Manager Mangroves Program, WWF-Pakistan)


“Despite social restrictions that put limitations on work on women outside their homes, women participation in afforestation at Indus Delta is almost half of the total forestation workforce, which is a great achievement,” SFD’s Wagan said. “For upcoming plantation projects on the Indus Delta and elsewhere, we are planning to achieve maximum women participation.”












On Pakistan’s Indus Delta, women forest rangers guard world's largest arid mangrove forest


THATTA: For decades, grazing animals and loggers destroyed thousands of trees on Pakistan’s Indus River Delta, home to the largest arid mangrove forests in the world. The Indus Delta has around 95 percent of the total mangrove forest cover of Pakistan and was once home to eight species of...




www.arabnews.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Planting Tree in Islamabad is one thing
Real Challenge is increase tree footprint in Sindh and Balochistan Provinces

Large area of Sind can be made greener in short term

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Planting Tree in Islamabad is one thing
> Real Challenge is increase tree footprint in Sindh and Balochistan Provinces
> 
> Large area of Sind can be made greener in short term
> 
> View attachment 725875



For that we are going to need more extensive canal network supplied by more reservoirs. Along side the proper maintain with and management of the current canals and dams, and how much average water is used by each acre of farm land.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Nursery

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mangroves Plantation Campaign*

Pakistan Navy has launched Mangroves Plantation Campaign in the Coastal Areas of Sindh and Balochistan provinces. Commander Coast, Vice Admiral Zahid Ilyas graced the occasion as Chief Guest and inaugurated Pakistan Navy Mangroves Plantation Campaign 2021 by planting mangrove sapling at Port Bin Qasim AOR.

Mangroves are vital to coastal ecosystem, prevention of sea intrusion and sustainment of marine life. Being a major stakeholder of the maritime domain and realizing the importance of mangroves for marine life, 

Pakistan Navy has taken a major initiative to revive mangrove forests all along the coast. Realizing the importance of mangroves forests in combating pollution, countering coastal erosion and providing a number of economic and financial opportunities to coastal communities, Mangroves Plantation Campaign is part of PN environmental protection program under which Pakistan Navy has planted 07 million mangroves from Shah Bandar to Jiwani with the collaboration of International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN), Sindh and Balochistan Forest departments.

On this occasion, Chief of the Naval Staff in his message highlighted the challenges of sustainability and existence mangroves forests are facing. He emphasized that covered area of mangroves forests has decreased significantly over the period due various factors such as reduction in fresh water supply, marine pollution, coastal erosion, mangroves cutting etc.

Therefore, requirement of new plantation as well as preservation/ protection of existing mangroves forests needs to be undertaken. Naval Chief in his message underscored the significance of PN Mangroves Plantation Campaign to achieve the goal of developing ‘Green Coastal Belt’.

He urged that the plantation campaign will have wide reaching and positive outcomes through sustainable efforts. Improving the health of the environment will ultimately contribute to reducing the risk of local and national disasters through better flood management and protection, sustainable livelihood, ensuring food security, impacts of climate change and raising sea levels.

Due to COVID-19 pandemic, the mangrove plantation ceremony was attended by limited number of officials from Sindh and Balochistan Forest Departments and reps of IUCN.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Need planting machines


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380503399184105474

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Juniper Trees of Ziarat, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

At foundation-stone laying ceremony of Jalozai Apartments for low-income groups, the prime minister
planted a tree.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Commander North Commodore Masood Khurshid inaugurated campaign by planting a tree sapling at Margalla Green Golf Club, Islamabad. 

The campaign is marked to contribute in improving ecosystem, subsiding climate changes and meaningfully participate in national cause. Pakistan Navy always focuses on tree plantation campaigns for better and healthier future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Sustaining Existing Forests can Help Fight Climate Change*

Written by AZoCleantech
May 21 2021


Some climate activists advocate large-scale tree-planting campaigns in forests around the world to suck up heat-trapping carbon dioxide and help rein in climate change.

But in a Perspectives article scheduled for publication May 21 in the journal Science, a University of Michigan climate scientist and his University of Arizona colleague say the idea of planting trees as a substitute for the direct reduction of greenhouse gas emissions could be a pipe dream.

"We can't plant our way out of the climate crisis," said Arizona's David Breshears, a top expert on tree mortality and forest die-off in the West. His co-author is Jonathan Overpeck, dean of the U-M School for Environment and Sustainability and an expert on paleoclimate and climate-vegetation interactions.

Instead of wasting money by planting lots of trees in a way that is destined to fail, it makes more sense to focus on keeping existing forests healthy so they can continue to act as carbon "sinks," removing carbon from the atmosphere through photosynthesis and storing it in trees and soils, according to the researchers. At the same time, emissions must be reduced as much as possible, as quickly as possible.

Overpeck and Breshears say they hope the role of the world's forests--and specifically the urgent need to protect existing forests and keep them intact--is thoroughly debated when the world's climate action leaders gather at the COP26 climate change conference in Glasgow this November.

"Policymakers need to enable new science, policy and finance mechanisms optimized for the disturbance and vegetation change that is unstoppable, and also to ensure that the trees and forests we wish to plant or preserve for the carbon they sequester survive in the face of climate change and other human threats," Overpeck and Breshears wrote.

"Failure to meet this challenge will mean that large terrestrial stores of carbon will be lost to the atmosphere, accelerating climate change and the impacts on vegetation that threaten many more of the ecosystem services on which humans depend."

Keeping forests healthy will require a new approach to forest management, one that Overpeck and Breshears call managing for change. As a first step, policymakers and land managers need to acknowledge that additional large-scale vegetation changes are inevitable.

Climate change has been implicated in record-setting wildfires in the western United States, Australia and elsewhere, as well as extensive tree die-offs that are largely due to hotter, drier climate extremes. Those disturbing trends are expected to accelerate as the climate warms, according to Overpeck and Breshears.

"Even in a world where climate change is soon halted, global temperature rise will likely reach between 1.5 and 2 C above pre-industrial levels, with all the associated extreme heat waves that brings, and thus global vegetation will face up to double the climate change already experienced," they wrote.

At the same time, deforestation continues to expand globally and is especially damaging in tropical forests, which hold vast amounts of biodiversity and sequestered carbon.

The next step toward a new managing-for-change paradigm is to manage forests proactively for the vegetation changes that can be anticipated--instead of trying to maintain forests as they were in the 20th century, Overpeck and Breshears say.

Managing for change means, for example, more aggressive thinning of forests to reduce the buildup of fuels that stoke massive wildfires. It also means selectively replacing some trees--after a wildfire, for example--that are no longer in optimal climate zones with new species that will thrive now and in coming decades.

Such activities, where needed, will inevitably increase the costs of forest management, according to the researchers. But such costs should be considered a prudent investment, one that helps preserve an underappreciated service that forests provide to humanity for free: carbon storage, also known as carbon sequestration.

Forests are already managed to preserve the natural resources and ecosystem services they provide. In addition to supplying timber, fuelwood, fiber and other products, forests clean the air, filter the water, and help control erosion and flooding. They preserve biodiversity and promote soil formation and nutrient cycling, while offering recreational opportunities such as hiking, camping, fishing and hunting.

Carbon sequestration should rank high on the list of invaluable services that forests provide, and efforts to preserve and enhance this vital function should be funded accordingly, Overpeck and Breshears say.

For example, there's a big opportunity to improve the ability of forests to store carbon through increased use of biochar, a form of charcoal produced by exposing organic waste matter--such as wood chips, crop residue or manure--to heat in a low-oxygen environment. Large amounts of wood generated during forest thinning projects could be converted to biochar, then added to forest soils to improve their health and increase the amount of carbon that is locked away, Overpeck says.

"Thinning of forests, conversion of the removed wood to biochar and burial of the biochar in forest soils is a way to bring new jobs to forested rural areas while allowing forests to play a bigger role in keeping carbon out of the atmosphere and thus fighting climate change," he said. "Forest carbon management could be a boon for rural areas in need of new economic engines."

In the long run, such projects are likely to benefit forests and enhance their ability to store carbon far more than massive tree-planting campaigns conducted without appropriate management strategies, according to Overpeck and Breshears.

"Tree-planting has great appeal to some climate activists because it is easy and not that expensive," Breshears said. "But it's like bailing water with a big hole in the bucket: While adding more trees can help slow ongoing warming, we're simultaneously losing trees because of that ongoing warming."

In their Perspectives article, Overpeck and Breshears explore the implications of a new study by Ond?ej Mottl et al., also scheduled for publication May 21 in Science, titled "Global acceleration in rates of vegetation change over the past 18,000 years."

Source: https://umich.edu/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Actively participate in tree plantation campaign. Make Pakistan green. 

اپنے حصے کا درخت لگاؤ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*President Alvi urges nation to increase forestation*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
8:57 PM | May 25, 2021


In response to the rising climate changes and global warming, President Dr Arif Alvi, on Tuesday has urged for increasing forestation in the country. 

He expressed these remarks at a briefing given by Senior Vice President Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company, Syed Zaheer Mehdi, on Miyawaki Forest, in Islamabad today (Tuesday).

He emphasised the need for enhanced tree plantation to reduce pollution and improve air quality in urban areas.

The President said the Government is making serious efforts to enhance forest coverage by undertaking plantation drives to plant 10 billion trees in the country.

Furthermore, he said for Pakistan the Miyawaki forests are best suitable as the trees grow faster and denser which will filter out the pollution, providing a pure environment to the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PM in Haripur for tree plantation.*
https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
12:08 PM | May 27, 2021


Prime Minister Imran Khan reached Haripur district on Thursday to ensure attendance at a ceremony pertaining to the Ten Billion Tree Tsunami Program. 

PM Imran Khan will be briefed on the achievements of the Ten Billion Tree Tsunami Program by Special Assistant for Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam. 

The event will be addressed by the Prime Minister, followed by a tree plantation by him. 

Briefing on "Nature Capital of Pakistan" of United Nations Environment Program will also be given to the PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A total of 35,000 plants were planted in Spring 2021 at Hoto #Forest, #Skardu. A mix of Indian Willow and Olive plants was planted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> *President Alvi urges nation to increase forestation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
> *Web Desk*
> 8:57 PM | May 25, 2021
> 
> 
> In response to the rising climate changes and global warming, President Dr Arif Alvi, on Tuesday has urged for increasing forestation in the country.
> 
> He expressed these remarks at a briefing given by Senior Vice President Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company, Syed Zaheer Mehdi, on Miyawaki Forest, in Islamabad today (Tuesday).
> 
> He emphasised the need for enhanced tree plantation to reduce pollution and improve air quality in urban areas.
> 
> The President said the Government is making serious efforts to enhance forest coverage by undertaking plantation drives to plant 10 billion trees in the country.
> 
> Furthermore, he said for Pakistan the Miyawaki forests are best suitable as the trees grow faster and denser which will filter out the pollution, providing a pure environment to the country.



I would like to add one possible suggestion. I don tknow how many PDF'ers are aware; in Greece, when a child is born, parents will plant an olive tree. I loved that tradition. If we could all adopt that it will really go a long way as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## krash

This is a brilliant initiative by PTI. Do not believe any other party would have ever cared for it.

I have two concerns though. A) Monoculture or limited tree diversity, and B) artificial symmetrical plantations. Both of these are unhealthy for the trees and/or the local ecology and bio-diversity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Wendy Gilmour

@gilmour_wendy

Congrats to #Pakistan as it hosts #WorldEnvironmentDay



2021. Supporting fragile environments and #NatureBasedSolutionsto protect ecosystems and maintain biodiversity. is proud to support via 
@theGEF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Navy celebrated World Environment Day highlighting significance of sustainable environment in Pakistan. PN undertook various initiatives to secure marine environment & restore Eco System. 

On this day, PN reaffirms its resolve to further contribute towards safe environment.


----------



## ghazi52

"I salute what Prime Minister Imran Khan has done in promising to plant 10 Billion Trees ", said British PM Boris Johnson at High Level event organised to celebrate World Environment Day 2021 with Pakistan as the global host.
This is the first time Pakistan has hosted such an event.










.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Ecosystem restoration*



> Launching hallmark initiatives to promote the restoration of ecosystem on real grounds, Pakistan is hosting the World Environment Day of this year, given its huge focus on restoring the natural ecosystem, the one conducive to human life








*Naveed Mushtaq*
June 05, 2021


This year’s World Environment Day is being celebrated under the theme of “Ecosystem Restoration”.

The ecosystem restoration is based on various contours: Growing trees, greening cities, rewilding gardens, changing diets or cleaning up rivers and coasts. It means assisting in the recovery of ecosystems that have been degraded or destroyed, as well as protecting the ecosystems that are still intact. Healthier ecosystems, with comfortable biodiversity, produces greater benefits such as more fertile lands, more timber and fish production or natural food stocks, further paving the way of green revolution.

Launching hallmark initiatives to promote the restoration of ecosystem on real grounds, Pakistan is hosting the World Environment Day of this year, given its huge focus on restoring the natural ecosystem, the one conducive to human life.

The Pakistan’s Government also envisions to restore and augment the country’s forests through 10 Billion Tree Tsunami spread project will be completed over five years. It covers restoring mangroves in marine environment and forests in the heartland in general, as well as planting trees in urban settings; schools, colleges, public parks and other green belts in particular. As the UN has announced this decade for ‘ecosystem restoration’, nations are assuring to bring 350 million hectares of the world’s deforested and degraded land into restoration. This time frame also correspondents with the deadline of attaining the UN-led Sustainable Development Goals.

To visualize the high value and the critical manifestation the Environment Day entails, Pakistan Navy conducts a range of activities, highlighting environment as the basic underpinning of elements of national power, awakening common public along with other major agencies, departments, and main stake-holders. In particular, the littoral areas of Pakistan are core focus of Pakistan Navy to make them more resistant to the environment degradation. Pakistan Navy being a major stakeholder has already taken commendable initiatives and yet again this year Pakistan Navy is determined to celebrate the day with full zeal and fervor.

Pakistan Navy has launched various initiatives, such as trees and mangroves plantation campaign, banned use of polythene bags in naval premises, collection of solid waste in harbors and installation of reed bed reverse osmosis plants for sewerage water treatment in residential areas. In addition, relevant government and non-government organizations are also sensitized and their co-operation solicited in undertaking these environment protection measures.

Furthermore, taking a lead from Federal Government’s Green initiatives (GI), Pakistan Navy annual tree plantation campaign has been a leap forward in preserving environment. Annual tree Plantation campaign includes mangrove plantation campaign in coastal and creeks areas, reviving of forests in Margallah hills and nourishment of green belts under various seasonal drives and ‘Sur Subz’ initiatives.

Notwithstanding, the sheer richness of biodiversity also has human benefits. Many new medicines are harvested from nature, such as a fungi that grows on the fur of sloths and can fight cancer. Wild varieties of domesticated animals and crops are also crucial as some will have already solved the challenge of, for example, coping with drought or salty soils.

Likewise, if money is a measure, the services provided by ecosystems are estimated to be worth trillions of dollars, double the world’s GDP. The reality would always remain that the air we breathe to the food we eat all rely on ecosystems. If undamaged, this produces a finely balanced, healthy system which contributes to a healthy sustainable planet.

In a nutshell, moreover, the emergence of COVID-19, impacting severely the South Asian region, have underscored the fact that when we destroy ecosystem we destroy the system that supports human life. Given these circumstances, it is pertinent to highlight and address the issue of ecosystem degradation and its impact on our lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Wendy Gilmour

@gilmour_wendy

Fascinating trip to #Gwadar: very real opportunities with a few challenges. Glad the local community is engaged, with attention to environment and sustainability as the port and city grow.!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Surya 1

ghazi52 said:


> Wendy Gilmour
> @gilmour_wendy
> 
> Fascinating trip to #Gwadar: very real opportunities with a few challenges. Glad the local community is engaged, with attention to environment and sustainability as the port and city grow.!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 751667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 751668



Excellent. Today, I purchased 713 trees for plantation. I got some excellent trees such as sandalwood treed, custured apple, gauva, promanganate, bilv patra, hibiscus,sindur ,Asopalav etc. Now, I have excellent varieties of trees to make my miyawaki forest and other plantation. In total, around 3000 plants purchased.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

Surya 1 said:


> Excellent. Today, I purchased 713 trees for plantation. I got some excellent trees such as sandalwood treed, custured apple, gauva, promanganate, bilv patra, hibiscus,sindur ,Asopalav etc. Now, I have excellent varieties of trees to make my miyawaki forest and other plantation. In total, around 3000 plants purchased.



how much does one tree cost ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401115377355169792

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Sometimes people who do real work do not appears in picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Smart Initiative towards greener Pakistan!*

15 MILLION seed balls thrown to the forest area near Islamabad by helicopters Flag of Pakistan Deciduous tre e Evergreen tree Palm tree

Each of them carries 4/5 seeds. All of the seeds are of local species so that it grows on its own within the present environment! Billion Tree Tsunami............

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*#LetsPlantOurFuture with National Foods' thought-provoking initiative*

The initiative by National Foods' helped reduce carbon footprint by a whopping 25%


June 23, 2021







Ever since the prominent headlines have been dominated by the spread of the novel Covid-19 pandemic and themes of racial injustice, climate change caused by pollution and global warming has almost taken a back seat. Yet the adverse effects continue to be felt by people across the world.

As global temperatures continue to soar, the urgency of addressing climate change that is eating away glaciers at an alarming rate could not be greater – especially for countries like Pakistan. The country is home to over 7000 glaciers which makes it even more vulnerable to the havocs of climate change.

This battle against mother nature, however, cannot be fought alone. It's also critical to realise that such events do not occur out of the blue; there have been countless warning signs that were ignored over time. But as they say, it’s never too late to stir up positive change!
One Pakistani brand took it upon themselves to raise awareness about the grave issue on World Environment Day, celebrated globally on June 5th. National Foods Limited (NFL) took their promise of a better Pakistan a notch further by upholding its values and leading by example.

Apart from being consistent in delivering premium-quality products, they vowed to be more responsible towards preserving the environment of our beautiful country. They launched an incredibly interesting, yet engaging campaign #*LetsPlantOurFuture*, that aims to make a colossal positive impact while making people well-versed with the power of repurposing.

The brand introduced exclusive pack sizes for their *Recipe Mixes,* and stepped up to optimise material consumption by reducing paper usage. NFL’s upscaled initiative can save hundreds of trees per annum, decrease the tree-felling rate, and result in a significant amount of reduction in the brand's carbon footprint.

Here’s how the ever-responsible brand has geared up to reduce their carbon footprint by over 25%, much of which has been achieved already.

National Foods Limited started the mission by sending out 150+ eco-friendly giveaways to influencers in order to expedite the cause. They asked them to play their part in educating the masses and planting seeds for a cleaner and greener Pakistan.

All of the influencers received a box made up of seed infused paper which included three types of seeds, sunflower, cantaloupe and okra to plant, and a pot along with optimised recipe mixes packs.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran urges youth to gear up for 'biggest tree planting campaign in Pakistan's history'*

Dawn.com
June 27, 2021 


 





In this file photo, Prime Minister Imran Khan waters a plant during the launch of ‘Clean and Green Pakistan’ campaign at Islamabad Model College for Girls in Islamabad. 


Prime Minister Imran Khan on Sunday asked all Pakistanis, especially the youth, to prepare themselves for the "biggest tree planting campaign in Pakistan's history" ahead of the monsoon season this year.

The premier shared an infographic on Twitter that showed the number of trees per person in different countries. According to the chart, there are 10,163 trees per person in Canada, 699 per person in the United States, 130 per person in China, 28 per person in India and five trees per person in Pakistan.

"We have a lot of catching up to do," the premier noted in his tweet. "And we will be gearing up this monsoon season for our plantation drive — the biggest in Pakistan's history."

Earlier this year, Prime Minister Imran launched the Spring Tree Plantation Campaign 2021, vowing that his government would make a "green Pakistan" by planting 10 billion trees.

According to the Pakistan Economic Survey 2020-21 that was released last month, the target of planting around 350 million trees and 814.6m plants across the country in that time period under the Ten Billion Tree Tsunami Programme (TBTTP) had been achieved.

The success of the Billion Trees Afforestation Project (BTAP) in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa encouraged the government to launch the TBTTP across the country; the programme was approved by Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) at a cost of Rs125.1bn.

The programme was launched for the revival of forest and wildlife resources in Pakistan and intended to improve the overall conservation of existing protected areas besides promoting eco-tourism, community engagement and create jobs.

During phase-I of the programme, plantation/regeneration of 3.2bn trees will be completed.

The government is confident that a target to plant one billion trees will be achieved by June 2021 and this project is expected to deliver an environmental dividend in preserving atmospheric health, reducing greenhouse gas effects, lowering cases of random floods, lowering rains, droughts and enhancing other biodiversity supportive actions.

The federal government also plans to incentivise students to plant trees by offering 20 extra marks to students who plant at least 20 saplings. Legislation to this effect is being introduced in parliament and is aimed at integrating youth in the Ten Billion Tree Tsunami plantation project, according to Minister for Climate Change Zartaj Gul.

The minister said the unique effort was being developed to require each university graduate to plant at least 20 trees during the course of their education, in accordance with the prime minister's vision of a clean and green Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan
@ImranKhanPTI

I want all Pakistanis, esp our youth, to gear up for the biggest tree planting campaign in our history. We have a lot of catching up to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Nong Rong

@AmbNong

Glad to donate 7000 saplings to the“Ten Billion Trees Tsunami”project. Hope the tree jointly planted with 
@SMQureshiPTI
will grow day by day, and China-Pak friendship last forever. #PakChinaAt70

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sikandar Ali Hullio

@HullioSikandar

Glad to spot a fast growing #UrbanForest inaugurated by Forest Minister @SyedNasirHShah exactly an year ago in a small valley at University of Sindh. Let's grow more greenbelts at arid but fertile land of #Jamshoro where in three universities millions are enrolled as students.


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Government to develop Asia's Largest Forest in Lahore.*

Adviser to Punjab Chief Minister Asif Mehmood says that the largest fruit forest in Asia is being planted in Lahore and more than 1.1 million trees have been planted so far.

Addressing a press conference at Bagh-e-Jinnah, Asif Mehmood said that fruit forests have been planted at 51 places in Lahore and more than 500,000 trees and 11 fruit forests will be planted during the monsoon.

He said that special children would also be included in the Clean and Green Pakistan campaign. Chairman Pakistan Horticulture Authority Yasir Gilani said that planting 500,000 saplings in Lahore would improve the environment.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414144434808238080

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

"InshaAllah we will leave a clean and green Pakistan for future generations," Imran remarked. 

Last month, Prime Minister Imran Khan asked all Pakistanis, especially the youth, to prepare themselves for the "biggest tree planting campaign in Pakistan's history" ahead of the monsoon season this year.

The premier shared an infographic on Twitter that showed the number of trees per person in different countries. According to the chart, there are 10,163 trees per person in Canada, 699 per person in the United States, 130 per person in China, 28 per person in India, and five trees per person in Pakistan.

The PM also launched the Spring Tree Plantation Campaign 2021, vowing that his government would make a "green Pakistan" by planting 10 billion trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Government to plant 50 Million saplings in monsoon tree plantation campaign








The Punjab government has set a target of planting 50 million saplings during the monsoon tree plantation campaign that would be formally inaugurated in the third week of July and would continue by December.
Punjab Minister for Forests Sabtain Khan and Chief Secretary Punjab jointly presided over a meeting to review the arrangements for the campaign, at the Civil Secretariat.

Addressing the meeting, Sabtain Khan said that the Punjab government is taking steps to increase forests in line with the vision of the Prime Minister of Pakistan.

He said that under the "Khidmat Apki Dehliz Per" programme, tree planting week is being observed across the province from July 12 to 18 and as many as 380,000 saplings would be planted during this week.

The Chief Secretary said that suitable arrangements should be in place to look after a sapling after its plantation, directing the secretary forest to devise a system for monitoring the growth of plants with the help of modern technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Fully participate in greening Pakistan*


ISLAMABAD (APP): Prime Minister Imran Khan Saturday once again urged the nation to fully participate in government’s monsoon tree plantation drive, turning Pakistan into a green country.

On his twitter handle, the prime minister posted a combo of pictures in which he was seen planting a pine tree in Nathia Gali.
“Planting pine trees in Nathia (Gali) as part of our monsoon tree plantation campaign. I want our whole nation to participate in the greening of Pakistan,” the prime minister posted.

In his previous tweets, on different occasions, the prime minister had been consistently motivating the people, especially youth, to actively take part in the country’s biggest tree plantation campaign. He also made references to the monsoon tree plantation drive in the country under his government’s much ambitious Ten Billion Tree Tsunami project and Green and Clean Pakistan initiative.

“I want all Pakistanis, esp (especially) our youth, to gear up for the biggest tree planting campaign in our history. We have a lot of catching up to do,” the prime minister had said in one of his previous posts on popular social media platform.

“And we will be gearing up this monsoon season for our plantation drive – the biggest in Pakistan’s history,” he further added in a related tweet.

In another past tweet, he had expressed his strong resolve to leave ‘a clean and green Pakistan for future generations’ of the country.

The prime minister had also posted pictures and video clips of swaths of land in Matta Swat, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, and Bhakkar etc; converted into green chunks of land owing to the Ten Billion Tree Tsunami and Clean, Green Pakistan campaigns. “The greening of Pakistan is meant for future generations,” he maintained in one of his July 20th twitter post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan

@ImranKhanPTI

مون سون شجرکاری مہم کے تحت نتھیاگلی میں چیڑ کے درختوں کی تنصیب کے مناظر- میں چاہتا ہوں کہ ہماری پوری قوم پاکستان کو سرسبز و شاداب بنانے کی تحریک کا حصہ بنے۔
Translate Tweet



























9:54 AM · Jul 24, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=357845936058725


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD, July 26 (APP): Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday said as Pakistan faced the impending challenge of climate change, massive plantation was the solution to reverse the negative impacts of environmental degradation.

Addressing at the launch of nationwide monsoon tree plantation drive, the prime minister said deforestation had resulted in an increased levels of air pollution and temperatures in the country, which required a special focus on planting trees.

At the capital’s Fatima Jinnah Park, the prime minister planted the sapling of Avocado (Persea Americana) fruit tree to kick off the plantation campaign.

Prime Minister Imran Khan speaks at the launch of nationwide monsoon tree plantation drive at Fatima Jinnah Park in Islamabad on July 26, 2020.
Speaking on the occasion, the prime minister said the plantation under the Ten Billion Tree Programme would help the country gain its required forest cover, which was unfortunately quite less compared with other countries in the region.

He said ruthless tree-cutting during the previous governments had led to rising pollution in big cities and emphasized that trees were the natural remedy to absorb the airborne pollutants.

Sharing his vision to make every city of Pakistan green, he asked the local administrations including Commissioners and Deputy Commissioners to ensure proper implementation of the plantation drive and also preserve the green covers.


----------



## ghazi52

Tree plantation by the Chinese Premier Mr. Zhou Enlai in Islamabad in 1960's


----------



## ghazi52

King Faisal bin Abdulaziz Al Saud in Islamabad in 1960's






As numerous newspapers and magazines reveal, when King Faisal had cut off oil supplies of the Western world in 1973, the-then American Secretary of State, Henry Kissinger, had come to the Monarch saying: "If Saudi Arabia doesn't lift the boycott, America will come and bomb the oilfields."

Faisal had replied back: "You are the ones who cannot live without oil. You know we are from the desert and our ancestors used to live on dates and milk, so we can easily go back and live like that again."


----------



## ghazi52

*Plant for a cleaner and greener future*








10,000 saplings being planted in Bannu; Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government to plant 1 Billion trees till 2023, in addition to the 1 Billion+ trees planted before 2018 on the direction of PM Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*A 70-year-old horticulturist is helping Peshawar reclaim its floral past*


TARIQ ULLAH


Misal Khan has distributed nearly 200,000 saplings of flowers and plants to people across the province, free of cost.







Misal Khan tends to saplings in his nursery | Photo by the writer

There was a time when Peshawar was known as the city of flowers. Perhaps this was because of the many gardens built in the 16th and 17th centuries during the Mughal Era.

Professor Sayed Amjad Hussain wrote in the September 7, 2018 issue of _The Friday Times_ that, “At one time, Peshawar was known by her monikers ‘City of Flowers’ and ‘City of Seven Colours’.

In a not-too-distant past, the arrival of spring was heralded by flower-sellers balancing large baskets of roses on their heads and walking through the labyrinthine streets of the old city and shouting ‘It is the spring of roses, come and get fresh roses’.” Flowers, including roses, were cultivated in the surrounding villages on the outskirts of the city.
The city’s name is believed to have been derived from the Sanskrit name for ‘city of flowers,’ Poshapura, a name found in an ancient Kharosthi inscription that may refer to Peshawar.

According to researcher and writer Mohammed Ibrahim Zia, in his book _Peshawar Maazi ke Dareechon Mein_ [Peshawar Through the Windows of the Past], during the Durrani rule in 1809, Scottish statesman and historian Monstuart Elphinston spent about four months in Peshawar. In his memoir _Account of the Kingdom of Caubal_, Elphinston describes fruit and flower gardens, springs and date trees in the northern areas of Peshawar, where dates couldn’t ripen because of the cold weather.

Zia also describes that when Zaheeruddin Babar invaded the Khyber Pass in 1505 and stayed in Peshawar in 1519, he saw people working in fields around the city that had trees and flowers.
Dr Noor ul Amin, professor of Landscape and Floriculture at the University of Agriculture, Peshawar, points out that the city is still home to several large gardens such as Wazir Bagh and Shahi Bagh from the Mughal era, and Cunningham Park (now known as Jinnah Park) and Company Bagh from the British era.

But in 2016, the World Health Organisation (WHO) ranked Peshawar as the second-most polluted city across the globe. This revelation is borne out by readings from IQAir, a real-time air quality information platform. Emissions and fumes from vehicles are the main causes of air pollution in Peshawar. Numerous cars, motorbikes and rickshaws populate the city roads, along with heavy-duty vehicles such as trucks and lorries, many of which run on diesel, or fuels of considerably lower quality.

Peshawar’s traffic police estimates that about 700,000 vehicles enter and exit the provincial metropolis on a daily basis, while 35,000 registered two-stroke and four-stroke auto-rickshaws ply the streets and add more pollution to the city.

Research on the emission of greenhouse gases in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) by Dr Asif Khan, a PhD scholar at the University of Cambridge, reveals that the emission of these gases is highest in the transport sector. His research for the Pakistan Forest Institute shows that the emission of greenhouse gases is the most in Peshawar, followed by Mardan, Dera Ismail Khan and Abbottabad.

In such a dire situation, one man has flown the green flag. Blaming Peshawar’s abrupt urbanisation, high-rise buildings, shopping plazas and markets for the city’s ever-increasing pollution, 70-year-old Misal Khan has pledged to make Peshawar a city of flowers again.
“Peshawar was once full of flowers and you could see them on roadsides, in gardens and homes,” he says. “We need more greenery in this city, but there seems to be no respite in this concrete jungle.”

Khan, who previously worked as director physical and health education at Hazar Khwani Government Higher Secondary School, spent over 20 lakh rupees in 2017 — including his gratuity — to establish a nursery at Gulbahar, a few metres away from the Grand Trunk or GT Road, the city’s main thoroughfare. After coining the slogan ‘Your Pot, My Plant’, he has distributed nearly 200,000 saplings of flowers and plants to people across the province, free of cost.

“Almost 100,000 plants were given to Peshawar’s Town-1, Town-2 and Town-3 on the request of the government in 2017,” he says. “Sadly, the government has ignored my requests for a maali [gardener] to assist me because I am growing old.”

A variety of plants and flowers, including some evergreen species as well as grape vines and pomegranate, guava and loquat saplings, are available at Khan’s nursery.

Khan recalls how he once complained to his father about people cutting trees near his home and his father had replied, “Don’t worry too much about trees being cut, instead plant two trees.”

Khan’s four daughters work for the government, while one son is a doctor and the other a businessman in Canada, who takes care of the family, leaving Khan at leisure to pursue his passion for plants.


He has named his nursery after Abdur Rahman Baba, the Pashto Sufi poet. Khan is also known as a ‘pir’ because of his passion for Rahman Baba’s poetry. He has put up a few posters in his nursery with Rahman Baba’s poetry on them.

Khan admits that he may not be able to make the entire city green but wants to do as much as he practically can. He has also published a few booklets on climate change to hand out to people, to create awareness about the importance of greenery for the environment.

Khan wants Peshawar’s residents to help him in his mission in giving the city flowers and greenery which will help fight pollution. “Neither the government, nor the people have any interest in cleaning up Peshawar’s environment,” says Khan a bit despondently. “They would rather wear a mask and inhale polluted air, but no one will make any effort to plant a tree or flowers for their own benefit.”

But Hastam Khan, whose family is associated with the nursery business for the last 35 years, believes that Peshawar still has the potential to grow good quality flowers and hence can revive its past glory of being a city of flowers. He is pleased that social media has created climate change awareness and that there are Facebook and WhatsApp groups through which young people purchase flowers and plants online.

“People should also be growing their own food,” he says. “Instead of growing fruit and vegetables, people have turned gardening into a luxurious hobby and prefer growing hybrid plants because importing originals is very expensive,” he says. “The government should look into developing new environment-friendly and affordable hybrid plants and trees.”

Having been witness to Peshawar’s beautiful floral past, the two Khans hold out hope that the government will yet help them establish nurseries at a district level across the province.

_The writer is a Peshawar-based freelance journalist. 
He tweets at @tariqullahyzi

Originally published in Dawn, EOS, August 1st, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*President Arif Alvi inaugurates monsoon tree plantation*








ISLAMABAD - President Dr Arif Alvi on Saturday urged the youth to play their dynamic role in the government’s ongoing massive Ten Billion Tree Tsunami campaign and reverse the degenerating effects of climate change.

Addressing a ceremony of monsoon tree plantation drive held here at the green area adjacent to Aiwan-e-Sadr, the president said the onus to keep the environment clean and green now vested with the young generations and expressed the confidence that they would carry this burden and secure the country’s future.

He stressed upon adoption of environment friendly habits at the country’s scenic and tourists’ spots by properly disposing trash and garbage.

On the occasion, the president along with Begum Samina Alvi also planted saplings of 
pine (Pinus Roxburghii) under Ten Billion Tree Tsunami programme. Minister of State for Climate Change Zartaj Gul, Special Assistant to PM on Climate Change Malik Amin Aslam, a large number of citizens and young students also attended the ceremony.


----------



## ghazi52

MULTAN - Chairman Parks and Horticulture Authority (PHA) Ijaz Hussain Janjua said that 50,000 saplings would be planted in connection with monsoon tree-plantation drive.

Chairman PHA Ijaz Hussain Janjua expressed these views during visit to Shah Shamas park here on Saturday.

He said that they had also decided to mark Independence tree plantation drive during the month of August and going to launch mega tree-plantation drive from Aug 2 by planting trees at Cardiology institute. He said local trees along with other trees would also be planted. The Shah Shams park would be restored in better condition as uplift work to be completed soon there, he added.

Janjua said that steps were being to make the park beautiful along with its restoration.


----------



## ghazi52

*"Miyawaki Urban Forest"*

Preparations in full swing for the inaugural ceremony of *"Miyawaki Urban Forest"* on 4th August, 2021. at Saggian , Lahore. by Prime Minister Imran Khan & CM Usman Buzdar.

*Features:*

100 Kanal area
160,000 plants







local species


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

WWF-Pakistan
@WWFPak
Jul 28

WWF-Pakistan's work is featured as one of the game changers in a recently launched report highlighting frontline case studies on nature-based solutions from around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The biggest tree plantation campaign started in tribal districts of KPK.
Thousands of plants were planted in the sub-division of North Waziristan Mir Ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

Pakistan needs to use innovation like this too considering how wild and difficult parts of the country are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Liquidmetal said:


> Pakistan needs to use innovation like this too considering how wild and difficult parts of the country are.



Pakistan is already doing it........

*Smart Initiative towards greener Pakistan!*

15 MILLION seed balls thrown to the forest area near Islamabad by helicopters Flag of Pakistan Deciduous tree Evergreen tree Palm tree

Each of them carries 4/5 seeds. All of the seeds are of local species so that it grows on its own within the present environment! Billion Tree Tsunami............ 
Fyrther detail in this thread.............










Tree Plantation in Pakistan


Wendy Gilmour @gilmour_wendy Fascinating trip to #Gwadar: very real opportunities with a few challenges. Glad the local community is engaged, with attention to environment and sustainability as the port and city grow.!



defence.pk


----------



## ghazi52

*PM’s 10bn tree programme to turn country green:*

August 8, 2021 








Interior Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmed launches the tree plantation drive in Rawalpindi cantonment by planting a sapling in Saint Mary’s High School on Saturday. — APP

RAWALPINDI: Interior Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmed on Saturday said Prime Minister Imran Khan’s 10 billion tree plantation programme would turn the country green and make it pollution free.

He was addressing a ceremony held at Saint Mary’s High School where he inaugurated the monsoon tree plantation drive in the cantonment area.

Station Commander Brig Ijaz Qamar Kiani, Commissioner Syed Gulzar Hussain Shah, MPAs Haji Amjad, Seemabia Tahir, Regional Police Officer Imran Ahmar and Parks and Horticulture Authority Director General Zaheer Anwar Jappa were also present on the occasion.

The minister said climate change was affecting the whole world and un-seasonal rains were causing floods in different regions.

“Prime Minister Imran Khan’s Clean and Green Pakistan programme will help bring positive change to the climate,” he added.

Mr Ahmed said all available resources were being utilised to achieve the set targets of the ongoing plantation campaign launched as per the vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan, adding that aggressive plantation was the need of the hour to combat issues of climate change.

The minister congratulated the administration of St. Mary’s School, commissioner, police, forest department and others for the tree plantation campaign.

He especially commended schoolchildren for being part of this campaign, urging citizens, particularly the youth, to come forward and take part in the campaign to make it a success.

Later, Mr Ahmed planted a sapling to inaugurate the monsoon tree plantation campaign.


*700,000 saplings planted in Attock*

Officials of government departments, teachers and students, politicians, social workers and businessmen planted a record 700,000 saplings in Attock city on Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM to inaugurate world’s biggest Miyawaki forest in Lahore*
Sun, 8 Aug 2021, 6:59 PM

ISLAMABAD, Aug 8 (APP): Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday will inaugurate the world’s biggest Miyawaki urban forest in Lahore as part of monsoon drive under the 10 Billion Tree Tsunami project.

The Miyawaki forest has been developed over 100 kanals with a total of 165000 plants which will grow ten times quicker than a normal forest owing to the unique Miyawaki technique.

It uses specialized land preparation as well as indigenous varieties with varying growth rates to produce fast growing urban forests.

Another 53 Miyawaki forests are being grown at different parts of Lahore to create sinks for carbon as well as for better pollution abatement in the city. All have been geo-tagged for monitoring of their growth and development.

“Prime Minister Imran Khan is trying to grow back the lungs of Lahore and revive it as the city of gardens that it once was,” a press release said.

About 500 million trees are being planted across the country under the ongoing Monsoon plantation drive which is the largest ever such drive in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

PM Imran Khan will inaugurate the Miyawaki urban forest in Lahore as part of monsoon drive under the 10 Billion Tree Tsunami project.

The Miyawaki forest has been developed over 100 kanals with a total of 165000 plants which will grow ten times quicker than a normal forest owing to the unique Miyawaki technique.

It uses specialized land preparation as well as indigenous varieties with varying growth rates to produce fast growing urban forests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*'This is just the beginning,' PM Imran on launching Miyawaki urban forest in Lahore*

Dawn.com
August 9, 2021







Prime Minister Imran Khan regrets only 640 million trees were planted across Pakistan from its inception till 2013, while one billion trees were planted across the KP in just five years between 2013 and 2018. — DawnNewsTV


Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday inaugurated “the world’s biggest” Miyawaki urban forest in Lahore, terming it “just the beginning” of the steps being taken towards implementing his government's vision for a green Pakistan.

The forest, initiated under the 10 Billion Tree Tsunami project, has been developed on over 100 kanals and will feature around 165,000 plants that will grow 10 times quicker than in a normal forest owing to the unique Miyawaki technique. The method uses specialised land preparation as well as indigenous varieties with varying growth rates to produce fast growing urban forests.

Another 53 Miyawaki forests are being developed in different parts of Lahore to create sinks for carbon as well as for better pollution abatement in the city. All have been geo-tagged to monitor their growth and development.

Speaking on the occasion of the forest's inauguration today, the prime minister stressed that Pakistan had gone way beyond its capacity and had made full contribution to mitigate the effects of global warming.

“This Miyawaki forest will absorb carbon emissions at a faster pace which in turn will considerably reduce the impact of emissions on the environment.”

He noted that a mere 640 million trees were planted across the country since independence till 2013. “But, from 2013 to 2018 we planted one billion trees in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa alone,” said Prime Minister Imran, adding that “we aim to plant 10 billion trees now.”

He recalled that Lahore used to be one of the cleanest cities of the country, but had now become Pakistan’s most polluted city.

“What we have now done is the beginning. Miyawaki is the world’s biggest forest and we dedicate it to Miyawaki, the professor of Japan who died last month,” said the premier.

The prime minister regretted that a report by the world’s top scientists released today highlighted blatant “wastage” of natural resources by humans.

“The report indicates that the sea level has risen to a point of no return, and that citizens must take immediate steps to prevent further damage due to climate change,” he added.

The premier also urged every citizen of Pakistan to plant a tree each. “We must ensure upkeep of trees that we plant. All citizens especially students should strive for the country’s future in this regard.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1337333146663638

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

ghazi52 said:


> The biggest tree plantation campaign started in tribal districts of KPK.
> Thousands of plants were planted in the sub-division of North Waziristan Mir Ali.



Mountains of Tribal belt specially Khyber agency give a look of European landscape. If we can grow more and more trees in those areas on those mountains, it will create another destination for travelers just like naran kaghan. It's no secret that our tribal belt experience snowfall each year. That can be increased with more trees and forests.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

60 seconds and a target of 50,000 plants. Today, under the PM Imran Khan tree planting campaign, thousands of school students in Gujranwala along with their teachers will set a WORLD RECORD of planting 50,000 saplings in one minute.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427548566751436801

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Massive plantation campaign Lal Soharna National Park Bahawalpur, a part of monsoon campaign towards our target of 10 billion trees across Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

What a shame ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran launches Pakistan's first smart forest in Sheikhupura*

Dawn.com
August 25, 2021








Prime Minister Imran Khan addresses the inauguration ceremony of Pakistan's first smart forest in Sheikhupura. — DawnNewsTV

Prime Minister Imran Khan inaugurated on Wednesday Pakistan's first smart forest in Rakh Jhok Forest, Sheikhupura as part of Ravi Riverfront Urban Development Project, which he said would address a host of issues, contribute an estimated $40 billion to the country's economy and create around one million jobs.
According to _Radio Pakistan_, the smart forest project will function via sensors and a surveillance system.


Addressing the forest's inauguration ceremony, the premier dubbed the Ravi Riverfront Urban Development Project "one of the biggest projects in Pakistan's history”, and one that would significantly contribute to addressing environmental and other challenges faced by the country.

For this reason, he said, the project held significance for the entire country.

"This will be an exemplary project," the prime minister said. "It will change Pakistan and its environment."
Sharing more details about the smart forest, he said technology would be used to monitor the growth of almost every plant under this scheme and relevant authorities would be intimated via sensors if a tree was being cut down.

"Ten million trees will be planted [in the smart forest] through proper planning for the first time in Pakistan."

He further elaborated that Pakistan's biggest issue was water shortage and since it was among the countries most affected by climate change, planting trees and projects such as the smart forest could help address the issue.

Prime Minister Imran Khan added that the initiative, apart from increasing tree cover, would also help attract tourists.

He added that three barrages would be built on Ravi River under the Ravi Riverfront Urban Development Project, as a result of which the level of groundwater, which was dropping, would rise and once the construction of the project was started, other related industries would also get a boost.

The premier said the project's execution was quite challenging and had it been easy, the project would have been completed by previous governments.

"But [Chief Minister Usman] Buzdar's team will complete it as they are committed to the purpose," he assured.

Addressing the chief minister, he said, "I know that your team will come across multiple challenges in the execution of this project, but you should remain prepared to address all of them and see through the project."

At the outset of his speech, the prime minister said, "If we want to leave behind a better Pakistan for our future generation, we must make our country green."

"I have seen forests being destroyed in Pakistan before my eyes," he lamented, adding that the country also suffered the loss of wildlife along with disappearing forests.

He recalled that while he was growing up in Lahore, the city's residents would get sweet water and drank tap water.

"But the pollution witnessed today in Lahore is unprecedented, posing health risks to the elderly and children, and all of the city's sewage is dumped in Ravi [River]," he said. "And since the sewage is not treated, it contaminates groundwater."

According to the prime minister, 640 million trees had been planted across Pakistan until 2013.
"Whereas we planted one billion trees in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa between 2013 and 2018, within a span of just five years," he said, adding that his government's target was to plant 10 billion trees in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430420285770063877

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan signs an agreement with Huawei to launch country's first smart forest near Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=6053881891353099

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*At UN, Boris Johnson highlights PM Imran Khan’s 10 billion tree project*


Says it is now or never for the world to meet the goal of limiting global temperature rise to 1.5C

BR Web Desk
23 Sep 2021







*British Prime Minister Boris Johnson has called on the world to follow the example of Prime Minister Imran Khan’s Ten Billion Tree Tsunami project.*

In his address at the 76th United Nations General Assembly (UNGA) session on Wednesday, he told world leaders that humanity has to "grow up" and tackle the menace of climate change. He said it was “now or never" for the world to meet its goal of limiting the global temperature rise to 1.5C above pre-industrial levels.

British High Commissioner to Pakistan Dr Christian Turner tweeted a video clip of PM Johnson’s UN address where he can be seen appreciating his counterpart's plantation initiative.


In the clip, Prime Minister Johnson says “We are going to plant millions of trees in the UK but I was blown away…. I would like to invite everybody to follow the example of Imran Khan of Pakistan who has pledged to plant ten billion trees in Pakistan alone.”

He added that it was important that the developed world recognise its obligations to help least developed countries down this path in these technologies (to cope with climate change).
Johnson is set to host a major United Nations climate summit in Glasgow, Scotland in the first week of November. He is using the United Nations platform to urge governments to take concrete emissions-cutting measures and put more money into helping poor countries clean up their economies.

In his UNGA address, the UK Prime Minister also said: “We recognise that this is not just about using technical fixes for CO2: we need to restore the natural balance, we need to halt and reverse the loss of trees and biodiversity by 2030, and that is why we in the UK are committed to beautifying the landscape, strengthening our protection against flooding, by planting millions of more trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

On 21st September, Status of Miyawaki Plantation Moosoon 2021, 
Noshehra along *Hazara Motorway *near Havelian Interchange. 
Daur Watershed Division Watershed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The first ever experiment of throwing seed balls in unattended reserve forests of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) has shown very encouraging results as above 60 percent germination is recorded in a period of fortnight.






Seed balls experiment gives encouraging results in KP, 60% germination recorded in fortnight already been released..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Clifton Biggest Plantation Forest*
Karachi Sea View
Clifton Urban Forest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Tree Tsunami and Barren Hills*

The Frontier Post







A two-member Supreme Court bench comprising Chief Justice Gulzar Ahmed and Justice Ijaz-Ul-Ahsan summoned the forest secretaries of all four provinces while hearing a suo motu case about fast depletion of forest in the country. 

The Supreme Court directed the provinces to submit reports on tree plantation projects within a month. The adjudicators took serious note of the reports of diminishing of forests by the timber mafia in Kumrat, Swat, Nathia Gali and other areas while raising concern about massive construction of hotels and plazas on green hills in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

During the hearing, KP forest department officials claimed that the department had planted 190 million trees across the province. Upon this Justice Ijaz remarked that if so many trees were planted, the entire province would be filled with greenery. All the work had been handed over to Allah Almighty by throwing seeds in the province. 

He asked where they get the plants for 190 million trees? The chief justice asked the officials not to try to impress the court by showing foreign media reports. He said that the whole city of Peshawar was deserted. Justice Ijaz asked if the court had sought a comprehensive report on the federal government’s ‘10 billion tree tsunami’ initiative highlighting the exact number of trees as well as the areas where they had been planted. The reason for asking for the record was that the trees did not appear in the papers only, he added.

Forests are an important factor in the survivability of mankind and other living organisms on the earth and also play an important role in the national economy. According to international estimates, a country must have forest on 25 to 30% of its territory, whereas Pakistan is barely having 4 percent of its land under forests.

The incumbent government has put special efforts for plantation of trees in the country under its tree Tsunami and billion Tree Tsunami campaigns on papers and social media only. The public and judiciary of the country have no trust in the Foresters of the country, who have more expertise in making money instead of protection of forestry and environmental development. Therefore, the nation must not wonder if the ten billion trees will be eaten up by the goats or the seeds will flood away through heavy rain in future. We appeal to the Supreme Court bench, to hear the case on a day to day basis.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran to carry out plantations on land vacated from illegal encroachment*

November 19, 2021

Prime Minister Imran Khan on Friday directed the provinces to finalize with Survey of Pakistan the verification of cadastral mapping data within two months.

He urged the provincial governments to complete the legislative process against illegal encroachments on public land at the earliest.

He was chairing a meeting of the National Coordinating Committee for Housing, Construction and Development.

The prime minister directed an effective follow-up of pending cases against encroachments by provincial governments and the Islamabad Capital Territory.

He emphasized carrying out plantations on the land vacated from illegal encroachment.

The Surveyor General of Pakistan gave a detailed briefing regarding cadastral mapping in the country.
It was highlighted that 88 per cent mapping of government lands had been completed, which also showed illegal encroachments on thousands of acres of government land worth trillions.

The meeting was informed that cadastral mapping would make the actual area and ownership of government land part of the digital record.

Most of the illegal encroachments are made on forest lands, besides on the lands of WAPDA, National Highway Authority, Civil Aviation and Railways.

The meeting was told that with the help of provincial governments in the next phase, the process of digitization of private lands will be completed.

The meeting was attended by Finance Adviser Shaukat Tareen, Minister of State Farrukh Habib, Special Assistants Malik Amin Aslam, Dr. Shahbaz Gill, Chairman Federal Board of Revenue, Surveyor General of Pakistan, Chairman Naya Pakistan Housing and Development Authority, senior officials of federal and provincial governments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Engro Foundation, the social investment arm of Engro Corporation, has signed a Letter of Understanding with the Ministry of Climate Change, Govt of Pakistan and World Wildlife Fund (WWF-Pakistan ) to develop a forest restoration and carbon offset program, in line with the Group’s sustainability agenda.

The forest restoration and carbon offset program will be implemented over a 10-year period with an estimated cost of approximately PKR 600 million, with the goal of planting and protecting 50,000 acres of forest area across Pakistan.

Continuing its path to become a more sustainable organization, Engro has recently become the first company from Pakistan to sign a commitment, sponsored by World Economic Forum’s (WEF) International Business Council, to adopt and implement stakeholder capitalism metrics. Further, Engro Polymer & Chemicals – a subsidiary of Engro Corporation – is also implementing a comprehensive circular economy program and has become the first affiliate member from Pakistan to join the WEF Global Plastic Action Partnership (GPAP).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chitral Forest Division's "Throw, Sow & Grow" initiative for restoration of dry temperate forests .....
1 Million Seed-balls of chilghoza, deodars & local indigenous species of economic, social & ecological value, while involving locals... 
Kalash valley, Shishi..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Stunning before and after images of how the 50+ "Miyawaki Urban Forests", planted in Lahore last year, are thriving. Alhamdulilah!!*

Many will say it's fake
Many will say photoshop
Many will say summer and winter pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
4


----------



## ghazi52

KP changing ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....
Free wild, fruit plants distributed to the locals in Kalash Valley, Chitral..​The Kalash women and children were given around 4500 fruit plants and wild plants.

By Sameer Tahir . 





 
Thousands of plants of various types were given among the local inhabitants at Kalash Valley Bumburate in order to increase forest cover and offer new livelihood alternatives in Chilghoza Landscape in the Chitral range.

The Kalash women and children were given around 4500 fruit plants as well as wild plants.

The plants were distributed at a ceremony at Bumborat, with Divisional Forest Officer Chitral Farhad Ali as the principal guest.

On the occasion, Ejaz Ahmed, Provincial Coordinator of the GEF Chilghoza Project, Ziaur Rehman, Value Chain Development Specialist, and Shahzad Ahmad, Deputy Forest Manager of Chitral, were also present.

Ejaz Ahmed, speaking at the event, said that the distribution of fruit plants was part of a GEF-funded project called "Reversing Deforestation and Degradation in High Conservation Value Chilgoza Pine Forests in Pakistan," which was carried out by the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO) in collaboration with the Ministry of Climate Change and the Forest Department of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The initiatives aim to improve local livelihoods by increasing productivity and improving the services and functions of Pakistan's Chilghoza forests.






Through the active participation of local communities, the project brings roughly 30,000 hectares of Chilghoza woods under sustainable forest management. 3600 hectares will be used for Assisted Natural Regeneration, while 800 hectares will be used for agro-forestry and farm forestry.
......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SaadH

ghazi52 said:


> .....
> Free wild, fruit plants distributed to the locals in Kalash Valley, Chitral..​The Kalash women and children were given around 4500 fruit plants and wild plants.
> 
> By Sameer Tahir .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of plants of various types were given among the local inhabitants at Kalash Valley Bumburate in order to increase forest cover and offer new livelihood alternatives in Chilghoza Landscape in the Chitral range.
> 
> The Kalash women and children were given around 4500 fruit plants as well as wild plants.
> 
> The plants were distributed at a ceremony at Bumborat, with Divisional Forest Officer Chitral Farhad Ali as the principal guest.
> 
> On the occasion, Ejaz Ahmed, Provincial Coordinator of the GEF Chilghoza Project, Ziaur Rehman, Value Chain Development Specialist, and Shahzad Ahmad, Deputy Forest Manager of Chitral, were also present.
> 
> Ejaz Ahmed, speaking at the event, said that the distribution of fruit plants was part of a GEF-funded project called "Reversing Deforestation and Degradation in High Conservation Value Chilgoza Pine Forests in Pakistan," which was carried out by the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO) in collaboration with the Ministry of Climate Change and the Forest Department of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
> 
> The initiatives aim to improve local livelihoods by increasing productivity and improving the services and functions of Pakistan's Chilghoza forests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through the active participation of local communities, the project brings roughly 30,000 hectares of Chilghoza woods under sustainable forest management. 3600 hectares will be used for Assisted Natural Regeneration, while 800 hectares will be used for agro-forestry and farm forestry.
> ......................


Soon to be rolled back and deforested with the return of the Nooras and Peeplays

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.




.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...
Trees Provide Income and Preserve Land in Pakistan​







Under the ADB-funded Sustainable Livelihood in Barani Areas Project, farmers in Punjab province are growing trees, such as eucalyptus, as a cash crop on rain-fed lands. Photo: Mohammad Ismail Khan/ ADB.

A sustainable livelihood project in Pakistan is boosting poor farmers' income and protecting their land from erosion.

In Rahdari village in Punjab's Khushab district, farmers have taken up growing trees as a cash crop on barani, or rain-fed lands, where yields were often uncertain and usually poor.

"It's like a bank account but with a difference," says a beaming Ramzan, 36, referring to the trees he planted 5 years ago on half a hectare of land. "You water the trees and see them grow every day. And when you need the cash, you cut the tree and sell the wood."

"A friend of mine has bought a car by selling wood and now earns money from the car by using it as a taxi," added Ramzan. "Many other families that I know are now able to send their children to school thanks to the additional income provided by the trees."

This was not always the case. Parts of Punjab, Pakistan's most populous province, suffer frequent droughts and low crop yields. Not long ago, the Khushab district was a barren land threatened by the advancing desert where wood was a rare commodity. An ADB project, however, has been literally planting seeds of change in the area. The results are now plain for all to see.

Changing the barani landscape​
Loss of productive land to water and wind erosion often threatened the food security of villagers in Punjab. Widespread loss of shrub and vegetation in the sandy pastures also made livestock production challenging.

Against such a dismal backdrop, an ADB project presented a community-based development model, involving the communities and government and non-government organizations as implementers. The goal of the Sustainable Livelihood in Barani Areas Project was to raise the quality of life of the poorest and most vulnerable families in the targeted areas.




> "Now every family sets aside a piece of land for planting trees. This practice not only stabilizes the sand dunes, but also gives them cash and food security."
> - Ghulam Rasool, regional manager of the National Rural Support Program




"The first time I came here to meet the communities was about 5 years ago. I was astonished to see the barren land except for some bushes and old trees, locally called kagali, here and there. It was like a treeless plateau that came to life once a year when and if it rained," says Ghulam Rasool, regional manager of the National Rural Support Program. Rasool is from the Hunza region in the northern most part of Pakistan, an equally dry but mountainous region where communities religiously plant and protect trees as life-nourishing assets.

"But now every family sets aside a piece of land for planting trees. This practice not only stabilizes the sand dunes, but also gives them cash and food security," he says, pointing to the rows of eucalyptus across the rolling sand dunes.

Villagers along the Chenab-Jhelum link canal in Noorpur Thal, Khushab district benefited in particular from planting eucalyptus. Ground water level had risen after the canal was built about a decade ago in the sandy region. Eucalyptus, a fast-growing and water-consuming plant, helped keep the water table down for over 26,000 farmers in waterlogged areas. The farmers planted saplings on more than 2,000 hectares of sandy fields and shelter beds.

"Planting trees on 1 acre saved 5 acres of land (about 2 hectares). Besides, the income these plants are providing are vital for me and my family," says 82-year-old farmer Allah Yar, who is now sick and unable to work in the fields. His son sold some trees for 29 thousand rupees to buy medicine for Yar and other needs of the family.

The plantations have increased fodder supply for cattle. Many villagers also use the wood as fuel for heating in winter and for cooking purposes. Following the project's success, villagers planted more than 1,000 hectares with their own resources in the Noorpur Thal area alone. Many of these have been leased to the matchstick and pulp industry as captive plantations.
......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..<<






<<

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.
10-year strategy developed to reduce desertification, forest degradation in KP​Bureau Report
April 9, 2022

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa forestry, environment and wildlife department has prepared a strategy to reduce desertification and forest degradation at the cost of over Rs2.15 billion in the next 10 years.

Soon after coming to power in the province 2013, the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) had launched the Billion Trees Tsunami Afforestation Programme in the province.

The initiative was later extended to other parts of the country as the Ten Billion Trees Tsunami Afforestation programme after the party formed government in the centre in 2018.

The strategy, whose draft is available with _Dawn_ and is called the Reducing Emission from Desertification and forest Degradation (REDD+) Action Plan, is part of the Pakistan National REDD+ Strategy, which was approved in 2021.



> Govt’s Rs2.15bn initiative to involve multi-stakeholder participatory approach




The KP Provincial REDD+ Action Plan (Prap) has been developed to contribute to the strategy’s objectives and sustainable management of forest resources.

According to the Prap, starting in the early 2000s, KP has been a pioneer in introducing participatory forest management and successfully formalising the approach in its legal frameworks, and because of this history, KP naturally takes a community-based approach to REDD+.

“KP’s REDD+ Action Plan is founded on this history of community-based approaches to resource management.”

The document said the preparation of KP Prap took a multi-stakeholder participatory approach.

“The overarching purpose of the Prap is to increase benefits from sustainably managed and enhanced forest resources for the people contributing to their livelihood and at the same time mitigating climate change,” it said.

On the other documents has outlined specific objectives including outlining actions in line with ground realities to address the prioritised drivers and barriers with the context of specific actions and related budget, improving health of the forest ecosystems by reducing deforestation and forest degradation and enhancements of biomass and defining effective implementation and monitoring of REDD+ actions to address the drivers.

Also, the strategy will focus on identifying social and environmental risks associated with proposed actions and suggest risk mitigation.

The document identified the clearing of forestland for agriculture, and housing colonies and settlement as the main drivers of deforestation. Also, high demand for energy, construction timber and grazing and illegal timber extraction for selling for construction and firewood and improperly managed tourism activities have been identified as drivers of forest degradation in the province.

“These drivers were analysed by the stakeholders and several underlying causes were identified,” it said.

The document said the Prap proposed several actions to address underlying causes of deforestation and degradation and one of them was achieving the efficiency and alternative sources of energy to address the main cause of degradation, which was firewood extraction for energy.

Also, mapping resources and effective implementation of regulation to curb conversion of land to other land uses are other priority areas identified in the Prap.

According to the documents, the strategy, to address the issue of deforestation, has suggested to improve forest resources include improving enabling policy environment for REDD+ implementation which include participatory monitoring system, benefit sharing mechanism, forest law enforcement and implementation strengthened, capacity building of actors on forest monitoring system besides introducing alternative incomes and livelihood opportunities, promoting sustainable forest-based enterprises and vocational education, and forest-based payments from forest ecosystem services.

It also proposed a set of interlinked activities that form coherent actions for counteracting a driver of deforestation, forest degradation and/ or barriers to expansion of a forest carbon enhancement activity.

“One of the key actions identified in the Prap is continuation and refining participatory approach to forest management in which the province has already travelled a long way,” the draft strategy said. Also, integration of trees on private lands (as in case of BTAP) has been emphasised to promote sustainable solutions to energy demands on forests.

The document also said the Prap would make traction through participatory forest management plans with an approach that encouraged harvesting trees on a rotational basis so that timber and fuel might be produced and used sustainably for local use.

The Prap suggested activities to enhance forest stocks to ensure that forests continue to see improvement for effective REDD+ results.

_Published in Dawn, April 9th, 2022_
,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hunter_hunted

Every thing is being reversed can we please reverse this billion tree tsunami thing. We need more grey then green.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,





.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,.,
> View attachment 832632
> 
> 
> .,.,.,.,


I was thinking about this today. How Khan was the driving factor to improve the environment and how Pakistan is facing dire consequences of climate change. 
Will all this end now with his departure 😔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Samurai_assassin said:


> I was thinking about this today. How Khan was the driving factor to improve the environment and how Pakistan is facing dire consequences of climate change.
> Will all this end now with his departure 😔


Yes, Punjab will be effective. KPK will have no effect..
Sindh is already out of bound per 18 amendment....

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
Plantation of Pine, Maple and some fruits trees in the suburb area of Abbottabad Narduba, Abbottabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak1234

Good


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## SaadH

New imported gov't will go on tree cutting spree as the current imported PM oversaw and disappearance of tree cover from Lahore and surrounding areas through their 30 years of mismanagement as CM Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518842293482045440

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Tree Plantation






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=705993603878202

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## denel

SaadH said:


> New imported gov't will go on tree cutting spree as the current imported PM oversaw and disappearance of tree cover from Lahore and surrounding areas through their 30 years of mismanagement as CM Punjab.


That is what i fear.

All the work that IK did for climate change risk management as well as fundamentally alterating the landscape for enabling olive trees; i think these useless dodos will wipe the slate clean

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523504027710869504

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Mangrove cover expands by over 4 times in 2 decades, though experts voice concern on degradation

Anadolu Agency
July 25, 2022


Pakistan's mangrove cover has seen rapid expansion along the Arabian Sea over the past two decades due to coordinated efforts by government agencies and environmental organizations.

Speaking to Anadolu Agency on the eve of the International Day for the Conservation of the Mangrove Ecosystem, which is celebrated on July 26 every year, Tahir Rasheed, a regional director of the World Wide Fund for Nature (WWF) Pakistan, said that in Southeast Asia, Pakistan is the only country where mangrove cover has increased dramatically over the last two decades.

Between 1999-2021, the vulnerable mangrove area along Pakistan’s 1,050-kilometer (652-mile) coastline has increased to over 200,000 hectares (over 494,000 acres) from 46,000 hectares (over a 113,000 acres).

A colossal chunk of mangrove forest falls in southern Sindh province, whereas southwestern Balochistan province, which boasts a 700-kilometer (435-mile) coastline, shares a meager portion of nearly 4,000 hectares.

“We witnessed a decline of mangrove forest from 600,000 hectares along the Sindh coastline in the early 20th century to merely 46,000 hectares in the mid-1980s. However, the cover area of mangroves has increased to over 200,000 hectares along the Sindh and Balochistan coastline over the past two decades,” Rasheed said.

Due to the “well-coordinated” plantation and rehabilitation campaigns by the Sindh Forest Department the federal government, WWF-Pakistan, and civil society organizations, the country’s mangrove cover is increasing at a “good pace,” he went on to say.

A host of projects by WWF-Pakistan alone have contributed 16,000 hectares to the country’s overall mangrove cover, apart from the rehabilitation of 32,000 hectares, he added.

*Danger still lurking*

Mangroves, a group of trees and shrubs that grow in the intertidal regions of tropical and subtropical coastlines, are significantly important for ecosystems and are considered the first line of defense against cyclones, strong surges, tsunamis, and other natural calamities.

The Sindh coast, particularly the port city of Karachi, has been reeling from a relentless process of morphological changes mainly due to anthropogenic activities including industrial pollution, soil erosion, deforestation, rapid industrialization, urbanization, and land degradation in addition to natural processes.

Industrial and economic infrastructure development, land-grabbing and inhabitation along the coast, and the construction of huts at beaches have adversely impacted the marine ecosystems and mangroves of the adjoining creeks, say environmentalists.

Making matters worse, some natural phenomena such as high energy waves, tidal currents, and strong winds during monsoons have also influenced changes along the coast.

Acknowledging a “rapid” increase in mangrove cover in the country, Hammad Gilani, a Lahore-based environmentalist, nonetheless observed that the danger is still lurking.

“Mangroves along Pakistan’s coastal belt and Indus Delta are still facing two key threats in the form of sea intrusion and degradation,” Gilani, a researcher at the International Water Management Institute in Lahore, told Anadolu Agency.

“Deforestation (of mangroves) is not a big problem. But degradation, which includes some justifiable livestock needs, is really an issue,” he argued.

He noted that rising sea levels have long been wreaking havoc on mangroves, especially in the Indus Delta, from where the Indus River flows into the Arabian Sea.

Also, mangroves require a systematic flow of fresh water, which unfortunately does not persist at the moment, he said.

Gilani noted that the South Asian country has seen a rapid augmentation in mangrove cover after the 2010 massive floods, which, although inundating a fifth of Pakistan, made up for a freshwater shortage.

Sharing a similar view, Rasheed said: "To keep the momentum going, we have to create awareness among the masses, and especially the policymakers, about the environmental significance of the mangroves and reinforce how important they are as the threat is not over yet."

*Bulwark against sea battering*

Thick mangroves have long protected Karachi and its coastal communities from erosion caused by the Arabian Sea's unending waves, observed Shabina Faraz, a Karachi-based expert, who often writes on the environment.

However, she added, the fragile ecosystem faces numerous threats, from coastal development, urbanization, and encroachment to the commercial exploitation of mangroves, reduction of freshwater flows and sedimentation, erosion of coastal areas, chemical dumping, and raw sewage.

"Karachi city alone contributes 500 million gallons of untreated water to the sea. Apart from that, polluted water from 6,000 industries also contributes high-impact pollutants to the Arabian sea that negatively affect the mangrove ecosystem and marine fauna," she maintained, speaking to Anadolu Agency.

Gilani, the Lahore-based expert, said that despite an increasing mangrove cover, satellite imagery has punctuated the need for national-scale carbon sequestration reporting for a performance-based payment mechanism flowing from developed countries to developing ones.

Seconding his view, Faraz said carbon sequestration reporting could add to the national economy "significantly."

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Plant a tree..

درخت لگاؤ یہ صادقہ ہے​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*U Microfinance Bank in collaboration with the Capital Development Authority (CDA) organized a tree plantation drive on 12th August, 2022 at G-8/1 Islamabad.*

To celebrate the onset of monsoons, U Bank employees participated in plantation activity. 5,000 trees were planted in order to continue U Bank’s drive to be an environmentally conscious company.

U Microfinance Bank is led by a triple bottom line ambition and have been organizing tree plantation campaigns every year. Cognizant of the impact of its work on the planet, U Bank has kept its tradition alive and has been playing its part in conserving and protecting environment from the past four years. The initiative is part of U Bank’s larger vision as a company to work towards reducing its carbon and waste footprint as well as incurring a set of products to support climate resilience and a sustainable change in society as a whole.

Emphasizing the need to conserve and safeguard the environment U Microfinance Bank President & CEO, Mr. Kabeer Naqvi said, “There is a dire need to initiate such drives in order to reduce the adverse impacts of climate change. U Bank has always been taking steps to protect the environment. We are committed to our ambition in consciously designing products to support our fragile environment which is constantly under threat from climate change. Let us all pledge not only to plant trees but also nurture them”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
CDA Islamabad..

The Capital Development Authority (CDA) has developed the world’s largest Urban Miyawaki Forest in collaboration with a private organization.

The CDA Chairman, Captain (retired) Muhammad Usman Yunus, and the Managing Director (MD) of Mari Petroleum, Faheem Haider, inaugurated the forest by planting saplings in the H-12 Sector of Islamabad. Other CDA officials were also present at the occasion.

The forest covers an area of 17 acres (740,520 square feet). The first 20,000 large-sized saplings of different species have already been planted, while the plantation will continue, making the forest larger gradually. A special protective fence has been installed to protect the plantation.

Usman Younis congratulate MPCL for working with CDA for the construction of forest. He stated further that Islamabad is already a green city and addition of more 20,000 plants would make it more greener.

He moreover informed that there are not many saplings which are left to be planted because of environmental pollution but the CDA administration is making an effort to plant additional saplings.

Whereas, Akira Miyawaki was a Japanese botanist who was the specialist in seeds and natural forest and a directive authority in Plant Ecology.

Moreover, Akira also worked in the restoration of natural vegetation on degraded land as a specialist all over the world.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Fruit farms development in Bahria Town Karachi..
Plantation...


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=695100671709125


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,
Chinese company CMEC practices the Green Development concept of the Belt and Road Initiative in the Thar Desert, taking action to combat climate change. 
Thar Million Tree Program has been carried out and Gordano Reservoir has been created by a dewatering project, promoting bio-diversity..

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------

